# SPECIAL THREAD: Programme/Listing Errors (no discussion)



## OzSat

Please use this thread to report problems you have found with the programme listings (wrong programme listed, missing listings, etc.)

When reporting a problem, please provide all the following information:

*Callsign (or full channel name):*
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):*
*Date/Time:*
*Nature of Problem:*

If the programme time/name is correct but has the wrong description, genre, OAD, etc. - please report it in  SPECIAL THREAD: Programme description errors

If you feel the report needs discussion, then please enter a link from your error report to  SPECIAL THREAD: Discussion of listing/channel problems

Please note the following:
1: This thread is an unofficial way of reporting these errors although they will be reviewed. The only official way to report these errors is to 'phone TiVo CS.
2: Any discussion post in this thread will be deleted without notice - although the mods may post confirmation of action regarding reports!


----------



## Foxy

From the Old Thread:


> Callsign: BBC4
> Programme Name: 10 Things You Didnt Know About Tsunamis
> Date/Time: Jan 13 / 21:00 (or NOT!)
> Problem 1: Tivo does not see the episode at 21:00, thinking that the preceding "Soweto Strings" is 2.5 (rather than 1.5) Hrs long.
> Problem 2: Tivo does not think that the repeats at 00:00 & 03:00 are episodes of a series, and won't allow a season pass.
> 
> bbc.co.uk & RT (paper & www) have the listing correct.
> Last edited by Foxy : 01-11-2008 at 12:49 AM. Reason: Now Fixed!


More confusion I'm afraid! It seems the series is actually "10 Things You Didnt Know About ..." with the 1st episode being about Tsunamis. 
The BBC.co.uk listings show


> 10 Things You Didn't Know About Tsunamis
> 1/3. New series. Iain Stewart takes us on a journey across the oceans to explore the most powerful giant waves in history, with ten incredible stories about tsunamis.
> BBC Four, Sun 20 Jan, 01:35-02:35 60mins Stereo Widescreen
> 
> 10 Things You Didn't Know About....
> ....Earthquakes. 2/3. Iain Stewart explores some of the world's most dramatic earthquakes, discovering why quakes can last 60 times longer on the moon than on earth.
> BBC Four, Sun 20 Jan, 21:00-22:00 60mins Stereo Widescreen
> BBC Four, Mon 21 Jan, 00:00-01:00 60mins Stereo Widescreen
> BBC Four, Mon 21 Jan, 03:00-04:00 60mins Stereo Widescreen


 so I don't think this is a Tivo/Tribune error!

So, in summary, the Earthquake episodes are not being picked up by the season pass that I set up for the Tsunamis! And I presume that the 3rd episode will be in the same, lonely, boat!


----------



## OzSat

Foxy said:


> From the Old Thread:
> More confusion I'm afraid! It seems the series is actually "10 Things You Didnt Know About ..." with the 1st episode being about Tsunamis.


reported


----------



## KevinHopkins

*Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2EM (Ch 64)
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): All
Date/Time: From Sat 19/01/2008 at 0600
Nature of Problem: No listing data*

Normally BBC2EM is a day or two later than the other channels in its data coming through each weekend (why?), but this week there is nothing there for BBC2EM as shown above. Numerous call updates have not rectified this.

BTW, BBC2 (Ch2 on Freeview) is fine for an extra week compared to above, as expected - it's just the analogue version that is missing the data but unfortunately that is where most of my SPs are.


----------



## OzSat

KevinHopkins said:


> *Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2EM (Ch 64)
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): All
> Date/Time: From Sat 19/01/2008 at 0600
> Nature of Problem: No listing data*
> 
> Normally BBC2EM is a day or two later than the other channels in its data coming through each weekend (why?), but this week there is nothing there for BBC2EM as shown above. Numerous call updates have not rectified this.
> 
> BTW, BBC2 (Ch2 on Freeview) is fine for an extra week compared to above, as expected - it's just the analogue version that is missing the data but unfortunately that is where most of my SPs are.


This has been reported and it is actually all BBC2 England regions that are not listing (except for BBC2 England on digital networks).

The problem may have already been fixed - but unfortunately there appears to be a TiVo US problem today which means listings are not updating in the daily calls.

This means other things fixed for today will also not be updated until the US problem is resolved!


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign : BBC2
Programme Name : Working Lunch
Date/Time: Weekdays
Nature of Problem: Live programme flagged as a repeat (R)

EDIT: *Something For The Weekend* is affected too. 
A Live programme broadcast on BBC2, Sundays at 10am is flagged as a repeat.


----------



## OzSat

Torchwood for next week is still not quite right and has been reported.


----------



## Foxy

ozsat said:


> reported


Looks like it has now been fixed!:up:


----------



## ericd121

*Callsign:* Channel 4
*Programme Name:* Shameless
*Date/Time:* Tuesday 22nd January 22:00
*Nature of Problem:* Wrong OAD

Episode not being picked up by Season Pass.


----------



## ericd121

*Callsign:* BBC2
*Programme Name:* Horizon
*Date/Time:* Tuesday 22nd January 21:00
*Nature of Problem:* Duplicate Guide Data

Interesting one this.

The Guide Data Tuesday 22nd January's episode is correct, but
Tuesday 15th January's episode has exactly the same Guide Data, 
which was obviously incorrect, but under the 28 day rule, 
the 22nd January's episode is regarded as a duplicate and 
won't be recorded by the Season Pass.

Set a one-off recording if you want this episode.


----------



## Foxy

ericd121 said:


> *Callsign:* BBC2
> *Programme Name:* Horizon
> *Date/Time:* Tuesday 22nd January 21:00
> *Nature of Problem:* Duplicate Guide Data
> 
> ...
> 
> Set a one-off recording if you want this episode.


On BBC2SCO it is correctly listed as "Total Isolation". If anyone sees this too late to set the one-off, there is a repeat at 02:55 2nd Feb on BBC1 (at least there is on BBC1SCO).


----------



## Foxy

Foxy said:


> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: The Kidnapping of Ingrid Betancourt
> Date/Time: Jan 15 / 23:05 (& Jan 16 / 02:50)
> Problem: Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series.


Callsign: More4
Programme Name: True stories: No End in Sight
Date/Time: Jan 22 / 22:00 (& Jan 23 / 01:20)
Problem: *Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series*.


----------



## Foxy

*Callsign:* C4

*Programme Name:* A Boy Called Alex
*Date/Time:* Thursday 24 January 2008 21:00

*Programme Name:* Scams, Fiddles and Honest Claims
*Date/Time:* Thursday 31 January 2008 21:00

*Nature of Problem:* Not shown as part of the Cutting Edge series

Now fixed


----------



## Gavin

Removed info, Posted here instead of the error in descriptions thread...


----------



## 6022tivo

Callsign (or full channel name): X-League TV (Channel 279 Sky)
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): ALL
Date/Time: ALL
Nature of Problem: No guide data (Sky has planner/banner data)

Tivo just lists the same title in 2 hour chunks. i.e. No guide data. Sky has the correct banner, series link, and planner information for this channel.


----------



## Smid

Callsign: More 4
Programme Name: ER
Date/Time: Thursday new season (10pm I think)
Problem: Nothing is being scheduled

Does not appear on the To Do list, so its not a scheduling conflict, its just not there, doesn't clash with anything.


----------



## cwaring

Smid said:


> Callsign: More 4
> Programme Name: ER
> Date/Time: Thursday new season (10pm I think)
> Problem: Nothing is being scheduled


You can't use a FROSP as the OADs are wrong. Previously reported but they won't fix it. I'm having to set it to record manually each week


----------



## Smid

cwaring said:


> You can't use a FROSP as the OADs are wrong. Previously reported but they won't fix it. I'm having to set it to record manually each week


I don't visit here regularly to know what FROSP and OADs stand for...

So who won't fix what?


----------



## cwaring

No discussion here. See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=381401 for follow-up.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign : CH4
Programme Name : Celebrity Wife Swap
Date/Time: Sun 27/1 8pm
Nature of Problem: Browse by Title error

*Browse by Channel* (TiVo + 5), lists Celebrity Wife Swap.

*Browse by Title* (Tivo + 4), then selecting 'CEL' doesn't show programme. Celebrity Wife Swap is listed under 'Wife Swap'.


----------



## Foxy

Foxy said:


> Originally Posted by Foxy, in the old thread
> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: The Kidnapping of Ingrid Betancourt
> Date/Time: Jan 15 / 23:05 (& Jan 16 / 02:50)
> Problem: Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series.
> 
> 
> 
> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: No End in Sight
> Date/Time: Jan 22 / 22:00 (& Jan 23 / 01:20)
> Problem: *Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series*.
Click to expand...

Callsign: More4
Programme Name: True stories: Who Am I? The Found Children of Argentina
Date/Time: Jan 29 / 22:00 (& Jan 30 / 00:45)
Problem: *Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series*.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2EM
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Match of the Day 2
Date/Time: Sun 3rd Feb 2008 2200-2250
Nature of Problem: TiVo is showing this running from 2200-2350 - i.e. an hour longer. This will impact on those recording the SuperBowl as well.

This problem is also replicated in the TiVo listings on call sign BBC2 (channel 2) on Freeview.

BBC's web site shows MOTD2 running for just 50 minutes (it varies but is normally around that length).


----------



## OzSat

Don't think this will be fixed - but 'A View To A Kill' has a new bulletin at 4.40pm tomorrow (Saturday) and TiVo should not be listing it.

Auto records will not work!


----------



## cwaring

Just FYI, both DigiGuide _and_ ITV.com's own TV Guide both have this half-hour news block listed, so I'm wondering if it _is_ actually going to happen.


----------



## OzSat

The problem is you either have no news block or a two-part film - TiVo has neither.


----------



## cwaring

I finally looked at the schedule on my Tivo and now see what you mean. Tivo has the first half of the film then 90 mins of news


----------



## Foxy

Foxy said:


> Originally Posted by Foxy
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Foxy, in the old thread
> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: The Kidnapping of Ingrid Betancourt
> Date/Time: Jan 15 / 23:05 (& Jan 16 / 02:50)
> Problem: Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series.
> 
> 
> 
> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: No End in Sight
> Date/Time: Jan 22 / 22:00 (& Jan 23 / 01:20)
> Problem: Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: Who Am I? The Found Children of Argentina
> Date/Time: Jan 29 / 22:00 (& Jan 30 / 00:45)
> Problem: *Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series*.
Click to expand...

Callsign: More4
Programme Name: True stories: Dave Gorman in America Unchained
Date/Time: Feb 05 / 22:00 (& Feb 06 / 01:55)
Problem: *Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series*.


----------



## cwaring

Okay. We _get_ it  (Sorry. Just in a funny mood )


----------



## OzSat

Foxy said:


> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: Dave Gorman in America Unchained
> Date/Time: Feb 05 / 22:00 (& Feb 06 / 01:55)
> Problem: *Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series*.


The feedback I have is the 'True Stories' is a strand and not a true series.


----------



## Foxy

Foxy said:


> Callsign: More4
> Programme Name: True stories: Dave Gorman in America Unchained
> Date/Time: Feb 05 / 22:00 (& Feb 06 / 01:55)
> Problem: *Tivo does not see this as an episode of the True Stories series*.





ozsat said:


> The feedback I have is the 'True Stories' is a strand and not a true series.


The subtlety of the difference between a "strand" and a "series" escapes me, but so be it! Why doesn't TiVo/Tribune support *Strand* Passes?   
I tend to post here as a warning to others, rather than expecting to get a fix (usually too late by the time I post), should I stop?


----------



## digital_S

ericd121 said:


> *Callsign:* Channel 4
> *Programme Name:* Shameless
> *Date/Time:* Tuesday 22nd January 22:00
> *Nature of Problem:* Wrong OAD
> 
> Episode not being picked up by Season Pass.


Same again for this week Tuesday 5th February 22:00!
Next week's - Tuesday 12th February 22:00 is picked up though.


----------



## cwaring

There's a special cross-over episode of "CSI" and "Without a Trace" next Tuesday. The CSI ep is on @ 9pm as normal with the WAT episode following it on FiveUS. However, Tivo is currently listing it as a 2-hour episode starting at 9pm.



Currently, FiveUS has "Steven King's Nightmares And Dreamscapes" from 9-10pm.

Maybe Tivo's listings will be corrected in time anyway, but I just thought I'd mention it 

The episodes in question are:

CSI: S6E8 "Who And What", 9pm on five
WAT: S6E6 "Where and Why", 10pm on fiveUS


----------



## cwaring

No time for a fix but just thought there's someone who might want to know.

_"Neigbours on Five"_

This programme is on both five and fivelife but the shows have different TMSIDs, as follows:

*TMSID SH8116460000*
Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time 
Sun 10th Feb 2008 FIVE Sun 10th Feb 18:00 
Sun 10th Feb 2008 FIVE Mon 11th Feb 12:45

*TMSID SH8118550000*
Orig.Air Date Channel Date Time 
Sun 10th Feb 2008 FIVELIF Sun 10th Feb 20:00 
Sun 10th Feb 2008 FIVELIF Mon 11th Feb 09:00

Incidently, I only realised this when someone mentioned on the DS Forums about the fiveUS showings but I couldn't find them in the "upcoming eps" for the five airing


----------



## smatson

Diva tv
sky 282
No listings


----------



## The Obo

Callsign: Channel 5
Programme Name: CSI
Nature of Problem: Wrong OAD (US)

Callsign: Channel 5
Programme Name: CSI Miami
Nature of Problem: Wrong OAD (US)

Callsign: SKYONE SKYTWO
Programme Name: Cold Case
Nature of Problem: Wrong OAD (US)


----------



## cwaring

Not that I watch the channel much but I saw last night that the listings for *Movies 24* and *Movies 24+* (channels 424 and 425 on Virgin Media) have disappeared. I know they _used_ to be there so I'm wondering what's changed. Did someone forget to renew a contract?

No doubt Pete77 will be along in the 'discussion' thread shortly with his latest conspiracy theory


----------



## simbeav

Dr Who 
UKTV Drama and +1 
Tivo had showings for all episodes today. They weren't on, but you've still got time to manually record episode 5 and 6 on Monday and Tuesday luckily


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign : BBC1
Provider : Sky Digital
Programme Name : Watchdog
Date/Time: Mondays 7.30pm
Nature of Problem: Programme length too short.

Watchdog is listed on TiVo , & Digiguide also has, 27 minutes in length.

This is too short, and means TiVo padding options are useless. Pad 2 mins and TiVo still cuts off the end of the programme...add 5 mins and it can cause a Conflict.

BBC listings have it at 30 mins.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/listing...&filename=20080310/20080310_1930_4223_3741_30

_CONSUMER: Watchdog
On: BBC 1 Scotland (101) 
Date: Monday 10th March 2008 (starting in 5 days)
Time: 19:30 to 19:57 (27 minutes long)

Consumer magazine, presented by Nicky Campbell, Julia Bradbury and Paul Heiney which tackles problems, exposes high-street scandals, confronts cowboys and conducts special investigations. Plus the latest news and results on previous investigations, and live interviews and reports.
(Stereo, Widescreen, Subtitles)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide _


----------



## OzSat

Andy Leitch said:


> Callsign : BBC1
> Provider : Sky Digital
> Programme Name : Watchdog
> Date/Time: Mondays 7.30pm
> Nature of Problem: Programme length too short.
> 
> Watchdog is listed on TiVo , & Digiguide also has, 27 minutes in length.
> 
> This is too short, and means TiVo padding options are useless. Pad 2 mins and TiVo still cuts off the end of the programme...add 5 mins and it can cause a Conflict.
> 
> BBC listings have it at 30 mins.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcone/listing...&filename=20080310/20080310_1930_4223_3741_30


It may be too short - but the listings provided by BBC have it as 27 minutes. The have 3 minute news listed at 7.57pm each weekday evening.


----------



## cwaring

*Channel*: Hallmark 
*Callsign*: HALLMK
*Provider*: Virgin Media
*Programme Name*: Crossing Jordan
*Date/Time*: Mon-Fri 12:00 (repeated 19:00)
*Nature of Problem*: Due to the channel missing an episode (on purpose), the EPG is now one episode out of synch.

Can this be fixed please?

ETA: Damn! They've only gone and shown Friday's ep instead today. What's up with them?


----------



## Andy Leitch

Channel: Virgin 1
Provider: Sky Digital
Programme Name: Penis Envy
Date/Time: Sun 16/03 10pm
Nature of Problem: Censorship of programme title..listed as *P... Envy*

Are the Americans so prudish, that they find the word 'penis' offensive?? 

_DOCUMENTARY: Penis Envy
On: Virgin 1 (121) 
Date: Sunday 16th March 2008 (starting in 9 days)
Time: 22:00 to 23:00 (1 hour long)

Documentary looking at the state of the British male member and men's anxieties about it. Reveals the average British penis size and looks as whether penis extension products and surgery really work.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide _


----------



## steveroe

Channel: Dave (19)
Provider: Freeview
Programme Name: Bottom 2001: Arse Oddity Live
Date/Time: Sun 16/03 21:40
Nature of problem: Censorship of programme title, listed as "A... Oddity"

Thanks Andy, your post reminded me to report this.


----------



## Milhouse

Channel: Sky One (106)
Provider: Sky Digital
Programme Name: Stargate: Ark of Truth
Date/Time: Mon 24/03 21:00-23:00
Nature of problem: Wrong time - should be 20:00-22:00


----------



## OzSat

Milhouse said:


> Channel: Sky One (106)
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Programme Name: Stargate: Ark of Truth
> Date/Time: Mon 24/03 21:00-23:00
> Nature of problem: Wrong time - should be 20:00-22:00


This was only amended by Sky today - so should correct in a couple of days.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Too late to fix....for info only.

Channel: ITV1
Channel Number: 103
Provider: Sky Digital
Programme Name: F1 Grand Prix Qualifying
Date/Time: Sat 15/3 2:15am
Nature of problem: SP won't record 'live' programme due to 28 day rule

The SP chooses to record the re-run of the Qualifying...which is *after* the live race.

_MOTORING: F1: Grand Prix Qualifying
On: ITV1 Border (Scottish) (103) 
Date: Saturday 15th March 2008 (starting tomorrow morning)
Time: 02:15 to 04:20 (2 hours and 5 minutes long)_

_MOTORING: F1: Grand Prix Qualifying
On: ITV4 (120) 
Date: Sunday 16th March 2008 (starting in 1 day)
Time: 12:45 to 14:30 (1 hour and 45 minutes long)_


----------



## Pete77

The C4 series Alive shown at 4.45pm on Sunday afternoons (last episode "Stranded in Grizzly Country" is tomorrow afternoon Sunday 16th March) has not been listed by Tribune under the series name (Alive) but only under the individual episode titles.

Is this failing down to how the EPG data was provided by C4 or to a Tribune error? I see the Sky EPG also only lists tomorrow's program as "Stranded in Grizzly Country", although a Search by Title Keyword for "Alive" in Tivoweb does show me some of the recorded episodes on my Tivo I have not yet deleted, even though Alive was never in the shown program title name.

Mysteriouser and mysteriouser.


----------



## Trinitron

Callsign: BBC1
Programme Name: Lark Rise To Candleford
Date/Time: Mar 23 / 20:00
Problem: Episode 10/10 of the series is being shown after a 2 week break (Ep 9 was Mar 9 20:00) and isn't picked up by the original season pass.


----------



## ericd121

*Callsign:* Virgin 1
*Programme Name:* Seinfeld
*Date/Time:* Weekdays 6:00pm & 6:30pm
*Nature of Problem:* Wrong Show!

My Tivo is happily recording 10 episodes of classic *Seinfeld* this week, blissfully unaware that Virgin 1 is showing *The Fresh Prince of Bel Air* in its place!

To be clear, Tivo is listing *Seinfeld* this week, next week and the week after, but everyone else is listing, and Virgin 1 is showing, *The Fresh Prince of Bel Air*, so if you're waiting for Fresh Prince re-runs, you're missing them!


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign:* five
*Programme Name:* House
*Date/Time:* Th 27/3, 9:00pm
*Nature of Problem:* Wrong OAD means a FROSP won't pick it up. Yes! I know! Don't use a FROSP. However, _this_ week's ep was fine


----------



## AMc

Callsign: Channel4
Programme Name: Desperate Housewives
Date/Time: Wed 26/3, 9:00pm
Nature of Problem: Wrong OAD (Sun 30th Sep 2007) means a FROSP won't pick it up. As far as I can tell they are running last series straight into the new one - or may be they split the series. Either way Channel 4 are trailing next Wednesdays as brand new.


----------



## Mark Bennett

ITV - both London and South
Formula One Grand Prix: Malaysian Grand Prix Qualifying
Sat 22/3 5:15 AM

Just a heads up for anyone who spots this in time, Tivo has this as only 45min long, with a seperate programme following for an hour and 20 min. Of course it should be a 2 hour 5 min programme in total. The second "part" is not being picked up by my Tivo (probably because it thinks it's the same programme), which means only the buildup would be recorded, and not the actual qualifying...


----------



## steveroe

Mark Bennett said:


> ITV - both London and South
> Formula One Grand Prix: Malaysian Grand Prix Qualifying
> Sat 22/3 5:15 AM
> 
> Just a heads up for anyone who spots this in time, Tivo has this as only 45min long, with a seperate programme following for an hour and 20 min. Of course it should be a 2 hour 5 min programme in total. The second "part" is not being picked up by my Tivo (probably because it thinks it's the same programme), which means only the buildup would be recorded, and not the actual qualifying...


I've just discovered this the hard way "and now qualifying is described by ... BONG".


----------



## AENG

Infuriating, wasn't it? But at least we happened to be watching a half-hr or so behind and managed to get the later stages of Q3


----------



## Andy Leitch

As above, tivo only recorded a 45 min episode. 

Managed to catch most of first qually in the buffer, so didn't miss too much.

This SP was working properly, and due to record for the correct duration the day before, (I checked)....why is Tribune sabotaging SP's??

Yet again, more evidence of the rubbish quality of guide data supplied by Tribune.


----------



## cyril

If possible you should always remember to pad F1 by an hour as every now and then you get a bad crash which stops the qually or race for half-an hour to an hour. This would also help compensate for Tribune errors like this one.
Luckily my padding meant I didn't miss anything, but I also had 2 Windows MCE machines and a SkyHD recording it


----------



## Andy Leitch

For info only

Channel: BBC2SCO
Channel Number: 102
Provider: Sky Digital
Programme Name: River City 
Date/Time: Sun 23/3 11:30am

Problem: Wrong programme listed

Listed as *Eastenders Omnibus* but is River City, so SP won't record.

BBC listings are correct..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/listings/index.shtml?day=today&service_id=4284&x=749&y=221

...so where are Tribune getting this data from??

Yet again, more rubbish guide data from Tribune. 

_DRAMA: River City
On: BBC 2 Scotland (Digital) (102) 
Date: Sunday 23rd March 2008 (42 minutes left)
Time: 11:30 to 12:30 (1 hour long)

Rory is forced into inviting Zoe round for dinner and Lenny does his best to embarrass him. Amber and Nicki team up together and get drunk much to Jamie's consternation. Eileen encourages Douglas to leave, which enrages Gina.
(Widescreen, Subtitles)_


----------



## cwaring

I'm trying to decide where's best to post this one as it _is_ a listings issue, but it's _not_ an error.

If Ozsat feels like moving it, then that's fine 

Just thought I'd mention that the next two episodes of CSI (Tues, 9pm) are _repeats_ (S7E1/2) so if there's something else on at that time you might want to record that instead.

This is due to the effects of the writers strike in the US.


----------



## Andy Leitch

For info only

Channel: BBC2SCO
Channel Number: 102
Provider: Sky Digital
Programme Name: The Money Programme
Date/Time: Friday's 7.30pm

Problem: Wrong programme listed

Programme broadcast was cycling....and *NOT* The Money Programme as listed.

BBC listings where correct...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/listing...&filename=20080328/20080328_1900_4284_8792_60

....as was Digiguide

_SPORT: World Cycling Championships
On: BBC 2 Scotland (Digital) (102) 
Date: Friday 28th March 2008 (Already shown)
Time: 19:00 to 20:00 (1 hour long)

Live coverage of the World Track Cycling Championships from Manchester with Jill Douglas. The men s sprint takes centre stage this evening, the classic three lap track event which often sees riders come to a tactical standstill. Theo Bos of the Netherlands beat France's Gregory Bauge to the sprint gold medal in last year's World Championships. Commentary from Hugh Porter.
(Stereo, Widescreen, Live, Subtitles)_

But Tribune got it wrong....**AGAIN**.

Where are Tribune getting the listings from???


----------



## Andy Leitch

Channel: Dave
Channel Number: 111
Provider: Sky Digital
Programme Name: FIA World Rally Championship
Date/Time: Sun 30/3 11.20pm

Problem: SP not picking up episodes.

Due to a programme name change, SP will not record.

Programme was *FIA World Rally Championship* but is now called *World Rally* and a **new** SP must be set.

_MOTORING: World Rally Championship
On: Dave (111) 
Date: Sunday 30th March 2008 (starting this evening)
Time: 23:20 to 00:20 (1 hour long)

Argentina.
Neil Cole offers up more action-packed highlights from the globe-trotting motor sports event. This edition features coverage from the Pampas of Argentina. The moonscape scenery makes for a stunning backdrop, while huge water-splashes provide plenty of drama and entertainment for the vast army of spectators.
(Premiere, Widescreen)_

It seems nobody can agree on the proper name of this programme....Digiguide have it as *World Rally Championship*, Tribune had it has *FIA World Rally Championship* but now call it *World Rally* and the listings on Dave have it as *World Rally:Access All Areas*.
http://uktv.co.uk/dave/episode/listing_id/77795183/channel_id/3854

:down:


----------



## lcsneil

I thought that we should have guide Data by now for Sat 5th April (as it is less than a week away) for BBC1 LDN, BBC2, BBC3 & BBC4 mine only goes as far as close down on the 4th. 

My last update was at 23:30 last night (Sat)

ITV1, C4 & Five are OK and have listings until Fri 11th which is what I would expect for BBC channels as well. 

Is it just me?


----------



## sjp

lcsneil said:


> I thought that we should have guide Data by now for Sat 5th April (as it is less than a week away) for BBC1 LDN, BBC2, BBC3 & BBC4 mine only goes as far as close down on the 4th.
> 
> My last update was at 23:30 last night (Sat)
> 
> ITV1, C4 & Five are OK and have listings until Fri 11th which is what I would expect for BBC channels as well.
> 
> Is it just me?


my dial in was around 6am (or was it 7am) but has now finished indexing etc. I haven't checked all the channels you mention above but I've already set an SP for Doctor Who on BBC1 Scotland and checked that BBC1 London was there OK - it was.

23:30 might have been a touch early, try again and I'm sure it'll be there.

If you're on Sky word is that BBC1 Scotland broadcasts a more bit-rich signal than BBC1 London so my Doc Who records from there - does it make any difference to my eyes? don't have a clue 

conversation over


----------



## Pete77

Andy Leitch said:


> It seems nobody can agree on the proper name of this programme....Digiguide have it as *World Rally Championship*, Tribune had it has *FIA World Rally Championship* but now call it *World Rally* and the listings on Dave have it as *World Rally:Access All Areas*.
> http://uktv.co.uk/dave/episode/listing_id/77795183/channel_id/3854
> 
> :down:


This has long been a problem with for instance the Dakar Rally and so to cover all eventualities I have Wishlists for both "Dakar" and "Rally".

I think the broadcasters are more at fault than Tribune here in not coming to a common view as to what the various different Rally programs should be called. We also stil have the very annoying problem of Formula One Racing Qualifying and Formula One Racing Highlights programs being picked up by an SP for the Formula One Racing Race program. There must be plenty of Tivoers who only want to record the Race program and not the Qualifying and the Highlights too.


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign:* BBC1NTH
*Programme Name:* Casualty 1907
*Date/Time:* Sunday, 21:00
*Nature of Problem: *Although I'm fairly sure there's at least three episodes of this, you can't set a SP.


----------



## Fishy

Sky channels 184 and 131 have switched round now making them

184-ITV2P1
131-Men And Motors

They are the wrong way round in the guide data. I don't know if this was announced anywhere, but its shown here

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/digitaltv/a90960/itv21-to-take-men-motors-epg-slot.html?rss


----------



## OzSat

Fishy said:


> Sky channels 184 and 131 have switched round now making them
> 
> 184-ITV2P1
> 131-Men And Motors
> 
> They are the wrong way round in the guide data. I don't know if this was announced anywhere, but its shown here
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/digitaltv/a90960/itv21-to-take-men-motors-epg-slot.html?rss


Your TiVo is not up-to-date as they moved this morning on TiVo.

Try a daily call and wait an hour or so.


----------



## OzSat

Correct DMAX2 listings should appear in Wednesday's download


----------



## cwaring

This one cannot be fixed in time, but anyone with an existing SP for "Doctor Who Confidential" (TMSID SH861567) will not get the new series starting this week as the the new eps have been given new new TMSIDs: SH782827 for the main programme and SH784137 for the shorter one.


----------



## OzSat

New 'Waking the Dead' episode do not seem to be in existing SP - have requested fix in time for 14/15 Apr screening.


----------



## OzSat

ozsat said:


> New 'Waking the Dead' episode do not seem to be in existing SP - have requested fix in time for 14/15 Apr screening.


Told the new id is correct - unable to check!


----------



## cwaring

For those with a SP to "Crossing Jordan" and who have noticed that they haven't been showing the correct episodes lately, here's an updated schedule _direct_ from the channel itself.

Tonight 9th April: Series 6 Episode 14 "In Sickness & In Health" (new episode)
Thursday 10th April: Series 6 Episode 11 "Faith" (new episode)
Friday 11th April: Series 6 Episode 12 "Sleeping Beauty" (new episode)
Monday 14th April: Series 6 Episode 13 "Post Hoc" (new episode)
Tuesday 15th April: Series 6 Episode 15 "Dead Again" (new episode - original transmission date)
Wednesday 16th April: Series 6 Episode 16 "D.O.A." (new episode - original transmission date)
Thursday 17th April: Series 6 Episode 17 "Crash" (new episode - original transmission date)

Apparently there were some problems with the 'master tapes'.


----------



## cwaring

Just FYI.... another repeated episode of orginal CSI this week (Tues, 9pm, five) so if there's something else on, get that instead


----------



## Pete77

Sunday 20th April 7pm
Channel 4
Bremner, Bird & Fortune

My Bremner, Bird & Fortune Season Pass did not pick up this episode, even though it picked up last week's first episode of the new series and this SP has been working fine for several series. Instead Tivo was recording a Suggestion on Bravo when it should have been recording B, B & F

Can I assume this is an orphaned episode. No reason shown for not recording it or any sign Tivo knew it should record it in Recording History.


----------



## simbeav

Saturday 3rd May 05:25
UKDRMA
Doctor Who - Horror of Fang Rock

This is episode 2, but being shown as a duplicate of episode 1 on the day before.
Also affects UKTVDM1 and all subsequent episodes.
Was OK up until a few days ago, but somebody has gone to the trouble of messing it up.


----------



## ericd121

*Callsign:* BBC2
*Programme Name:* Later with Jools Holland
*Date/Time:* Friday 2nd May 23:35
*Nature of Problem:* Wrong Season Pass.

This episode of *Later with Jools Holland* has been grafted onto the Season Pass of *Later Live with Jools Holland*.

The net effect is that if Tuesday's half-hour edition is recorded, then Friday's one hour edition won't be.


----------



## Pete77

Pete77 said:


> Sunday 20th April 7pm
> Channel 4
> Bremner, Bird & Fortune
> 
> My Bremner, Bird & Fortune Season Pass did not pick up this episode, even though it picked up last week's first episode of the new series and this SP has been working fine for several series. Instead Tivo was recording a Suggestion on Bravo when it should have been recording B, B & F
> 
> Can I assume this is an orphaned episode. No reason shown for not recording it or any sign Tivo knew it should record it in Recording History.


The episode of Bremner, Bird & Fortune scheduled for this Sunday April 27th on Channel 4 at 7pm is wrongly shown as having an Original Air Date (OAD) of Sun 13th Apr 2008. However the episode is obviously a new episode that should have an OAD of 27th Apr 2008.

I would imagine that the episode of Bremner, Bird and Fortune on Sunday April 27th was provided with EPG data by Tribune showing it as having an OAD of an earlier date that I had already recorded and that this was consequently why last Sunday's Bremner, Bird and Fortune was not recorded due to the incorrect consequent operation of the 28 day rule. It appears that either Tribune or C4's own EPG compilation personnel are becoming confused between the new episodes of Bremner, Bird & Fortune being shown on C4 at 7pm on Sunday evenings and the repeat episodes from previous weeks on Sunday evenings on More 4 at 10.40pm

The same pattern of error inevitably repeats itself for the showings on C4+1 and More4+1 on the Sky/Astra platform.

Can Tribune be given a kick up the backside and be told to start using the correct OADs for this brand new series of episodes on Sunday evening at 7pm on C4 that have never previously been shown on UK television.:down:


----------



## Andy Leitch

Too late to fix...for info only

Callsign: Ch4
Channel Number: 104
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Deal Or No Deal
Date/Time: Weekdays 4.15pm
Problem: SP won't record due to 28 day rule


----------



## Trinitron

Also for info only

Callsign: SkyOne
Channel Number: 106
Provider: Sky Digital
Postcode: LA1
Programme Name: The Simpsons
Date/Time: Sunday 11th May 8.30pm
Problem: Listed as "That 90's Show" - it was actually "Funeral for a Fiend"

"That 90's Show" is on at 8.30pm Sunday 18th May; because it thought there were 2 showings, my Tivo skipped the original recording due to a conflict


----------



## JudyB

*Callsign:* BBC1STH
*Programme Name:* Friday Night with Jonathan Ross
*Date/Time:* Friday 30th May, 10:35pm
*Nature of Problem:* Wrong series ID - this is being picked up by our Season Pass for "Have I Got News for You"

I assume that it will also NOT be picked up by a Season Pass for "Friday Night with Jonathan Ross"...


----------



## cwaring

Channel: *E4*
Callsign: *E4*
Programme Name: *Smallville* 
EPG #: *144*
Date/Time: *Tuesdays from 27th May, 21:00*
Nature of Problem: *Wrong OAD*.

Yes, I _know_ about the caveats, but this is the new Season 7 and there are previous season re-runs on the same channel so a _correct_ OAD is _needed_ in this instance.



Of course, I will be reporting this to Tivo, this time 

*ETA: *I reported this one this morning.


----------



## KevinHopkins

Channel: 54
Call Sign: CH4
Programme: Big Brother

Beware that last year's season pass (series ID 268533 if I am reading the correct entry - Series Server ID) is`picking up only a small part of the C4 shows - e.g. the normal Friday evening big bash on 6th June - whilst a new one, seemingly called Big Brother Live with series ID 262495, is catching most of the rest of the normal BB programmes including the launch event on Thursday 5th June.

Kevin.


----------



## cwaring

Channel: *BBC3*
Callsign: *BBC3*
Programme Name: *Doctor Who Confidential*
EPG #: *106*
Date/Time: *Sat 31st May, 1945*
Nature of Problem: *Not sure*

This episode is not showing up under my existing SP on my Tivo, but is showing up under the same TMSID in TivoWeb. Thus I am not sure if it's just a data glitch or an _actual_ problem  I _do_ know that the other SP is for the shorter version of the show. That's _not_ the problem


----------



## cwaring

Channel: *ITV3*
Callsign: *ITV3*
Programme Name: *NUMB3RS*
EPG #: *116*
Date/Time: *Mondays, 2200* (Repeated Thurs, 21:00)
Nature of Problem: *Wrong Synopsis*

I did mention this in the other thread, but it's started getting beyond a joke now 

For the more than a month, this programme has had _exactly the same _ episode synopsis (from S3E11) _every week_. We're now on S3E18!!!

The re-runs of previous seasons on FiveUS are un-affected. I did report this the other day so it might get fixed before Season 4 turns up


----------



## Pete77

The episode of 'Allo 'Allo (A Marriage of Convenience) due to be shown at 4.45pm on BBC1 on Sunday 1st June 2008 is now showing episode specific (non generic) data and also has a correct OAD of Saturday 8th October 1988. Its good to see that the lack of correct and non generic data for this series has now been remedied by Tribune.:up:


----------



## simbeav

Channel: *SKYARTS*
Programme Name: *What the Dickens ?*

A Season pass for this seems to be picking up every showing (about 6 a week).


----------



## cwaring

That'll be a 'generic data' problem then, I guess.


----------



## cwaring

Channel: *E4*
Callsign: *E4*
Programme Name: *Scrubs* 
EPG #: *144*
Date/Time: *Thursdays, 21:00*
Nature of Problem: *Wrong OAD*

Yes, I _know_ about the caveats, but there are previous season re-runs on the same channel so a _correct_ OAD is _needed_ in this instance.

Incidently, due to this problem I have only just realised that I have missed the first _three_ episodes of the new series 

Already reported.


----------



## Calmic

This may not be the correct place to post this but my box is suddenly not picking up episodes of several US series for which I've got season passes set. It's not just that it's not selecting them to record, but they are not even appearing in View Upcoming Episodes...

The affected series (that I'm aware of) are Brothers and Sisters and Dirty Sexy Money.

Does anyone know why this is? The daily update seems to be working fine, just no programme data for these series after this week...

(Sorry cwaring for interrupting your conversation, and sorry for not reporting a specific issue with an instance of a programme - if there is an existing thread for this issue or a similar one, please let me know and I will post there. Likewise if this is a currently uncategorised issue.)


----------



## cwaring

Calmic said:


> (Sorry cwaring for interrupting your conversation, and sorry for not reporting a specific issue with an instance of a programme - if there is an existing thread for this issue or a similar one, please let me know and I will post there. Likewise if this is a currently uncategorised issue.)


Yeah. I talk to myself a lot 

This actually sounds like another OAD issue.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Channel: BBC1Scotland
Callsign: BBC1Sco
Programme Name: Reporting Scotland; Weather
Channel Number : 101
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : DG2
Date/Time: Weekdays 6.30pm


A SP for the main early-evening news is now catching the afternoon bulletin at 1.30pm and the late evening bulletin at 10.25pm.

For years this SP only recorded the main programme but now with all the extra programmes in this SP...it takes lots of time and effort to manually sift through and then delete, all the duff and unwanted programmes.

Deleting the SP and resorting to a manual recording is one possible solution....but not really what the TiVo experience is supposed to be.


----------



## cwaring

This can't be fixed in time and only affects this week anyway. Plus I only spotted it as I was checking my parent's Tivo while they're away.

This week only, "Springwatch" (BBC2, 8pm) is titled "Springwatch with Bill Oddie" and a SP set up for last weeks programmes will *not* get this weeks. Next week's are okay; for now at least.

As it happens, it's the same with the DigiGuide listings as well. I suppose, therefore that Windows MCE and Sky+ users might also be affected.


----------



## dcounsell

Channel: Nick Jr
Callsign: NICKJR (I think)
Programme Name: Wow Wow Wubbzy
Channel Number : ??
Provider : Virgin Media
Postcode : PO7
Date/Time: Weekdays 6.25 - 7pm


Problem: All Nick Jr program listings on Tivo at this time appear to be incorrect and have been since Monday 02/06. Sorry for slight lack of accuracy but I'm posting this on behalf of my kids who want to be able to record some new show between 6:25pm and 7pm. I forget the name of the new show but Tivo currently thinks Wow Wow Wubbzy should be on - which is incorrect.


----------



## britcub

Channel: Sky One
Callsign: Skyone
Programme Name: Gladiators
Channel Number : 106
Provider : Sky
Postcode : M15
Date/Time: Sunday 6pm-7pm

Problem: Similar to the ongoing problem with Click on BBC News Channel, SP picks up every repeat showing of this programme all week, 5 or 6 showings in all.


----------



## cleudo

Channel: ITVSCO
Programme Name: Tonight
Channel number: 103
Provider: Sky
Postcode: G2
Date/Time: Tuesday 24/06/08 22:40

Problem: Tonight with Trevor Macdonald not in the schedule. Kingdom and Confessions mistimed as a result. Jeremy Kyle also missing. Schedule meltdown.....


----------



## Pete77

britcub said:


> Channel: Sky One
> Callsign: Skyone
> Programme Name: Gladiators
> Channel Number : 106
> Provider : Sky
> Postcode : M15
> Date/Time: Sunday 6pm-7pm
> 
> Problem: Similar to the ongoing problem with Click on BBC News Channel, SP picks up every repeat showing of this programme all week, 5 or 6 showings in all.


I find the only satisfactory way to deal with the Click problem is to set "Keep at Most" to 1 episode. Not ideal I agree if you go away on holiday for a week or two.

I believe with Click the main fault lies with BBC News 24 for not treating it as a program that has episode specific data in the EPG they give to Tribune. I suppose that ideally Tribune ought to be able to establish which of the multiple showings is the first new one each week and then create the other episodes as a repeat showing of this first episode. However their attitude seems to be that if the BBC can't be bothered then why should they.....

I imagine the problem is similar here, although it seems a little surprising Sky can't be bothered with proper EPG data on one of their own flagship channels. I wonder how Sky+ handles this using its Series Link feature? Presumably it also records numerous repeat showings of Gladiators?

ITV's Men and Motors channels is another prime offender with various series with several repeats of the same episode in a series per week only supplying generic data. ozsat has indicated this is primarily ITV's fault and not an error by Tribune.


----------



## RichardJH

> (no discussion)


Pete you are obviously unable to read the thread heading.

Ozsat please comment.


----------



## Pete77

RichardJH said:


> Pete you are obviously unable to read the thread heading.
> 
> Ozsat please comment.


I was only trying to get to the bottom of the problem as to why some frequently repeated programs on fairly mainstream channels are only having generic data supplied by the broadcaster and pointing out this does not seem to be a Tribune originated issue.

Ozsat please feel free to remove all comments that you may deem irrelevant and accept my apology for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## cwaring

Hence the existence of this thread


----------



## Mark Bennett

Channel: Motors TV
Programme Name: (see below)
Provider : Sky
Postcode : GU14
Date/Time: Sat 28th June 10 AM through to Tuesday...

Most of the programmes in the guide have disappeared - to be replaced with "To Be Announced"
I've done a forced daily call - and there is still the problem. Have to record the DTM manually then...


----------



## cwaring

There are currently no listings _at all_ for Movies24, Moves 24+ and Hallmark. I believe that these channels are all run by the same company. What's going on?

As this is a "No Discussion" thread (Pete77 take note ), please use this thread for any follow-up posts.


----------



## wonderboy

E4
Tuesdays 9pm
Smallville - new series not being picked up as "First Run" in Season Pass (actally this happened last season as well)

Ta.


----------



## cwaring

Already reported actually, but another call would help if it isn't fixed yet


----------



## goldrood

Channel 150 Hallmark Sunday 9pm listing Law and Order should read Damages.Listing for channel 150 11-7-08 8pm shows Jericho but House is on , complete listig for Jericho seems to be wrong.


----------



## zackgoth

Hallmark(ch190) listing shows Monk on the Tivo(10am & 6pm) when it's actually Judging Amy.
The V+ cable listing is correct so why not Tivos epg? 
I think there have been other errors, or miss-matchs, but I can't remember them right now.
We are going to phone the service help line on Monday a see what they say.
I will let you know anything we find out.


----------



## deshepherd

Channel: ITV4
Program name: "Cycling"

Tour de France coverage this year is being listed merely as "Cycling" ... I managed to spot this before missing anything however it was "Tour de France" ... especially as that would back up my argument that the great thing about TiVo is it remembers events like this so they get automatically recorded even though they are only once a year.

Alternatively ... if a more generic name has to be used then can I ask that "Chelsea Flower Show" be renamed "Gardening" or "Flower arranging" so our season passes will fail to match next year


----------



## mccg

Channel: ITVSTH
Channel number: 103
Provider: Sky
Postcode: PO16
Programme Name: F1 Grand Prix Qualifying
Date/Time: Saturday 19/07/2008 12:10
+
Programme Name: F1 Grand Prix
Date/Time: Sunday 20/07/2008 12:00

A bit late now, but the Qualifying was only 12:10-12:30 & 12:40-14:40 with 12:30-12:40 being some local program, and season pass only recorded the 1st part. Should have been 1 program 12:10-14:40 - data for yesterday is corrected today, so I can't check the details.
Luckily I was watching live anyway....

and today, the race should be 12:00 - 15:00, but is showing up as 12:45-15:00:
12:00 Diary Dates	UNKNOWN
12:45 Formula One Racing	German Grand Prix
15:00 Dr No	Dr No

This only seems to be ITV1STH - other regions looked like they have good data.

German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1LON	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1TVS	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1ANG	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1GRA	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1CEN	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1BOR	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1WCY	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1YOR	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1TYN	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1WE	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1BS	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1TVN	Sun 20th Jul 12:00	180
German Grand Prix Sun 20th Jul 2008	ITV1STH	Sun 20th Jul 12:45	135


----------



## BaggieBoy

Channel: More4
Programme: Without A Trace -season 6
Platform: Sky

New episodes are at 10PM on a Thursday, with a old (pre-season 6) episode shown immediately aftwards at 11PM. However a season pass set to record "first run" picks up the 11PM episode.


----------



## =CM=

Station: BBC2
Programme: Mock The Week
When: first showing Thurs, repeated Sats

Same problem as last series. SP picks up first and repeat showings, they list as separate episodes. The descriptions for last Thurs' ep was "biolerplate", the Sat repeat had full guest list so it's not only the _(R)_ that could cause the repeats to be down as new episodes.


----------



## grum

Callsign (or full channel name): ITV4
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Cycling
Date/Time: Wednesday 23/7 12:00pm
Nature of Problem: Incorrect description and duration

ITV4 are showing stage 17 live from 1200-1655, but the guide only shows an hour long highlights programme then the usual ITV4 afternoon programmes.


----------



## RichardJH

BBC2 9:00pm tonight 1st episode of new 2 part Burn Up.

No link to 2nd part 9:00pm 25/07/2008.


----------



## daveh

Channel: MILHI
Channel number: 531
Provider: Sky

This channel went live on 28th July but still no programme information. Just 4 hour slots labelled Miltary History.


----------



## BaggieBoy

Channel: Sky One
Program: Stargate Atlantis

New season (5) starts 19th August, however the first episode ("Search And Rescue") isn't being picked up by a "First Run Only" season pass.


----------



## mccg

mccg said:


> Channel: ITVSTH
> Channel: ITVSTH
> Channel number: 103
> Provider: Sky
> Postcode: PO16
> Programme Name: F1 Grand Prix Qualifying
> Date/Time: Saturday 19/07/2008 12:10
> ...
> 
> A bit late now, but the Qualifying was only 12:10-12:30 & 12:40-14:40 with 12:30-12:40 being some local program, and season pass only recorded the 1st part. Should have been 1 program 12:10-14:40 - data for yesterday is corrected today, so I can't check the details.
> Luckily I was watching live anyway....


Channel number: 103
Provider: Sky
Postcode: PO16
Programme Name: F1 Grand Prix Qualifying
Date/Time: Saturday 02/08/2008 12:10

Same happened this week.. F1 Qualifying only lasted 20 minutes, with a phantom 5 minute "local program" at 12:30.
Again, I was watching live, but why does this keep happening to ITV1STH?


----------



## SteveA

Channel: CNBC Europe
Callsign: CNBCEU
Programme Name: The Tonight Show (with Jay Leno)
Channel Number : 505
Provider : Sky
Date/Time: Weekdays 11pm (and various other repeats)

Tribune seem to think these are all repeats of the same episode, whereas they are actually new every evening (well, the 11pm ones are).


----------



## BaggieBoy

BaggieBoy said:


> Channel: More4
> Programme: Without A Trace -season 6
> Platform: Sky
> 
> New episodes are at 10PM on a Thursday, with a old (pre-season 6) episode shown immediately aftwards at 11PM. However a season pass set to record "first run" picks up the 11PM episode.


Well now it doesn't select either episode!


----------



## Ian_m

Channel: Five
Programme Name: Megastructures
Channel number: 5
Provider: DTT
Postcode: SO50
Date/Time: Thursday 21/08/08 20:00

Listed on TiVo as "Ken Dodd's Comedy Heroes" rather than Megastructures as in TV listings and five.tv.


----------



## daveh

Channel: BBC1West
Channel number: 101
Provider: Sky

No data after 15th August. BBC1LDN seems to have data for the next week as normal.


----------



## steveroe

Channel : BBC1STH
Channel Number: 1
Provider: Freeview
Programme: Mutual Friends, 21:00 26/08

A season pass also tries to record episodes of "The Last Word Monologues" (25/08 22:35) and "Accidental Heroes" (28/08 20:00).

They all seem to have been given the same series ID.

A titles Search for "Mutual Friends" finds entries for BBC1STH and BBC2, selecting BBC2 shows "Last Word Monologues" details.

A title search for "Last Word Monologues" finds no programmes.

A title search for "Accidental Heroes" finds no programmes.

Series Server ID: 11487084


----------



## riggers

My original thread about this has been closed so I can't post to it.

I'd just like to say that the programmes that seem to be affected are all new series' which might help sort the problem out.


----------



## cwaring

*Channel: *BBC3 
*Callsign:* BBC3
*Programme Name: *The Wrong Door
*Date/Time: *Thursday 28th August, 22:30
*Nature of Problem: *Programme does not appear in a "Search By Title" and even when it is found (eg via a Search by Channel/Time) the episodes listed include many other, totally un-related programmes.


----------



## ColinYounger

*Callsign:* BBCR4FM
*Programme Name:* Fry's English Delight
*Date/Time:* Mon 25th August 2008, 09.00-09.30
*Nature of Problem:* Cannot book a series pass as when you do the series name becomes 'The Golden Notebook'. Searching for the programme (e.g. title search FRY) does not find it either.


----------



## ColinYounger

Oh - this is on both my Freeview TiVo and my VirginMedia TiVo.


----------



## OzSat

The problem with series merging into one has been identified.


----------



## Diamond Mike

I have two season passes producing strange results:

Blood & Guts: A History of Surgery BBC4
The season pass has a title of "Ainme Eile" & also includes episodes of "Fossil Detectives" in its programmes to record

Masterchef: The Professionals BBC2
The season pass has a title of "Primetime Extra" and also includes episodes of "What Are You Like?" & "The Wrong Door" & "Takin' over the Asylum" in its programmes to record


----------



## Foxy

Details from TivoWeb:

*Accidental Heroes*
Episode Title - Unknown 
Episode Description -When a woman is stuck underneath a car following a crash, a group of cricketers lift the car. 
Episode Number 
Duration 0:30 
Original Air Date Thu 28th Aug 2008 
Premiere Type Series Premiere 
Genres Documentary, Reality 
Type Series 
Channel 40 BBC1SCO 
Showing Date Thu 28th Aug 20:30

But the series (apparently) contains the following episodes:


Code:


 Episode Num                  Orig.Air Date      Channel     Date     Time 
  Before I Call You In        Mon 25th Aug 2008  BBC1SCO Mon 25th Aug 23:15 
  Six Days One June           Tue 26th Aug 2008  BBC1SCO Tue 26th Aug 22:35 
  A Bit of Private Business   Wed 27th Aug 2008  BBC1SCO Wed 27th Aug 22:45 
  UNKNOWN                     Thu 28th Aug 2008  BBC1SCO Thu 28th Aug 20:30 
  UNKNOWN                     Tue 26th Aug 2008  BBC1SCO Fri 29th Aug 21:00 
  Before I Call You In        Mon 25th Aug 2008  BBC2SCO Mon 1st  Sep 23:50 
  Six Days One June           Tue 26th Aug 2008  BBC2SCO Tue 2nd  Sep 00:20 
  A Bit of Private Business   Wed 27th Aug 2008  BBC2SCO Tue 2nd  Sep 00:50 
  UNKNOWN                     Thu 4th Sep 2008   BBC1SCO Thu 4th  Sep 20:30 
  UNKNOWN                     Tue 2nd Sep 2008   BBC1SCO Fri 5th  Sep 21:00 
 
[SIZE="1"](Any suggestions, for future reference, how I format a table like this,
without having to manually space everything out?)[/SIZE]

But if I follow the link to "Before I Call You In" it belongs to a series called "The Last Word Monologues" which also contains the 10 episodes above.

From the messages higher up the thread, I take it that this is an error in the downloaded program guide data, rather than a corruption on my TiVo? Any idea when this might be fixed?


----------



## warrenrb

I have the same problem above with Masterchef: the Professionals (on Virgin Media).

Can't find it in a programme search, but when I locate it in the guide, and choose a season pass, it says it will also record 'What are you like?', 'ATL Summer Live' and 'Thames Shipwreck' (or something - it's cut off).


----------



## OzSat

The problem where series are being merged into one - which lists several series under one name - has been identified.

The latest I have is the data you receive over night on Wednesday night should fix the problem.

Please re-check after you have "successful guide data to *Wednesday 17th September*"


----------



## ColinYounger

Thanks OzSat for that info, and thanks to the busy beavers at TMS.


----------



## riggers

ozsat said:


> The problem where series are being merged into one - which lists several series under one name - has been identified.
> 
> The latest I have is the data you receive over night on Wednesday night should fix the problem.
> 
> Please re-check after you have "successful guide data to *Wednesday 17th September*"


Thanks for your help.

Do you know if these changes will affect the Season Passes that have already been set?


----------



## OzSat

Yes - in most cases (AIUI).

The problem is that several series ended up on TiVo with the same id - and there are several ids with multiple series.

If you are lucky your series will be OK but in most cases a new id has to be used.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> The problem is that several series ended up on TiVo with the same id - and there are several ids with multiple series.


I take it that the new trainee has now received more training at you know where.


----------



## speedyrite

Well, if it's the beginning of the end for TiVo in the UK - by wearing us all down with bad guide data - the new trainee has got off to a flyer!!!


----------



## cwaring

Callsign: *FIVE*
Programme Name: *Neighbours*
Date/Time: *Mon-Fri, 13:45 starting from September 8th*
Nature of Problem: *Wrong episode synopsis*

This is a weird one. While the OAD is correct, the programme synopsis is the same, hence only the first ep with this synopsis (Sept 8) will record.



> Paul begs his neighbours for forgiveness, but shows no such mercy for Elle. Ringo's reckless scheme to help Carmella gets results. Adam opens a can of worms when he asks Pepper about her romantic history. Susan tries to bring out the doctor in Karl.


This is an episode from _last year_.

There is, of course, still time to get it fixed but I only mention it now as I am going away later this week and, while I do normally delete the SP for this show (and Home & Away) while I'm away, I just thought this error was worth pointing out for those who still might want the show recording.


----------



## TrainManG

Just noticed season pass for EastEnders beginning 8th Sept not working. Will only record Monday's (8th) as all episodes from then on have the same ID!!!!!

Geoff.


----------



## Logan

moved to channel line up errors


----------



## Graham V

Callsign: ITV4
Programme Name: Cycling
Date/Time: Sun 07th September-Fri 12th September, 20:00
Nature of Problem: Wrong episode description

This is highlights of the days action in the Tour of Britain cycling race, but the program description for each day is 'Highlights from the opening day of the Tour of Britain' so Tivo is ignoring all episode but the first.


----------



## OzSat

The problem where next week's episodes are repeating from the first episode next week - should be fixed in tomorrow night's download - when guide data to date goes to 'Thursday 25 September'.


----------



## OzSat

Actually, this may have been fixed last night - any problems now?


----------



## Graham V

Cycling now sorted out with the correct details
Thanks


----------



## RichardJH

Sky Sports (all channels)

The Rugby Club

All showings showing OAD of 24/01/2008

This is causing season pass to fail to record.


----------



## riggers

BBC1 - Analogue and Sky

Harry and Paul at 9pm on 19th September is not being picked up by current season pass.


----------



## b166er

Deal Or No Deal has 6 new episodes per week (Mon-Fri + Sun) on C4 (and naturally C4+1), but also has a middle-of-the-night repeat on More 4 (and of course More4+1).

TiVo thinks they're all unique episodes. So my attempts at creating 4 season passes to make sure I get "the day's episode" with an extreme low chance of clashes has backfired. In my ToDo list I see it's going to record every episode on every channel.


----------



## riggers

riggers said:


> BBC1 - Analogue and Sky
> 
> Harry and Paul at 9pm on 19th September is not being picked up by current season pass.


This programme is not now being picked up by the original season pass nor the second season pass that I set up. I've had to set up a third season pass for this.

Makes a mockery of having season passes


----------



## cwaring

Callsign (or full channel name): *BBC1*
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): *MEDIUM*
Date/Time: *WEDNESDAY 24TH SEPTEMBER, 22:45*
Nature of Problem: *Not being picked up by new SP*

I noticed this problem today on my parent's unit. Their source is satellite; FTA/FTV channels only. The show is there in a 'search by channel' though. However, _my_ unit doesn't have this problem and is set to record both this and next week's eps okay.



I can provide TMSIDs and stuff if required.

*UPDATE: *
Okay. Forget this one. Seems the Tivo was still indexing.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> However, _my_ unit doesn't have this problem and is set to record both this and next week's eps okay.
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide TMSIDs and stuff if required.


But your program source is Virgin Media and not Sky Freesat................


----------



## ColinYounger

Exactly - (potentially) different data set.


----------



## AMc

FYI Medium scheduled as normal by a season pass on Freeview...
Wed	24th Sep	22:45	BBC1EAST	Medium	Do You Hear What I Hear?


----------



## simbeav

BBCR7 - This Sceptred Isle. 
29th September 13:30.

Being picked up by a This Sceptred Isle: Dynasties season pass, but not by the correct This Sceptred Isle SP.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign : BBC2Sco
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : DG2
Programme Name : Working Lunch
Date/Time: Weekdays 12.30pm-ish
Nature of Problem: Broken SP

A SP for Working Lunch will not record due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## cwaring

Callsign : *LIVING*
Provider : *Virgin Media*
Postcode : *HG5*
Programme Name : *Lipstick Jungle*
Date/Time: *Premiers Mondays, 2200 (plus repeats)*
Nature of Problem: *Broken SP*

The pilot ...


... is on a seperate TSMID than the rest of the reason.


----------



## bri_tal

I have a season pass for Countdown on channel 4 and until recently, every episode was faithfully placed in the To Do list. In the last month, however, Tivo has failed to find new episodes and I have manually had to search for episodes and add them to the To Do list. The latest batch I had to manually add, were for the period 21/09/08-03/10/08. The ironic thing is that when I go into season pass/up coming programmes, tivo reports no new programmes.

No such problem exists with other SP's which I have on Granada TV.

Anyone else having similar problems ?


----------



## JudyB

Callsign : BBC2 and BBC3
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : OX14
Programme Name : Heroes
Date/Time: Wed 1-Oct-08 (BBC2) 9:00PM, Fri 3-Oct-08 9:00 PM (BBC3)
Nature of Problem: Probable bad episode ID(s)

We have season passes for Heroes on both BBC2 and BBC3 (the higher priority). However, our Tivo currently is going to record both the BBC2 and the BBC3 showings of the first episode of the new series. What I think it should be doing is refusing to record the copy on Wednesday because of the 28 day rule and only recording the Friday showing.

Although the episode title is the same ("The Second Coming (2008)") the description for the Wednesday showing is longer than for Friday.

My guess is that the two copies of this first episode have different IDs...?


----------



## ywu

*Callsign (or full channel name): *BBC2
*Provider: *SkyDigital
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* Working Lunch
*Date/Time:* 6-Oct-08 onwards (daily, around 1230pm)
*Nature of Problem:* Programmes not recording due to 28-day rule, even though it's a different programme every day.


----------



## Fred Smith

*Callsign (or full channel name):* Five
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* Ax Men
*Date/Time: Monday and Wednesday 20.00, Saturday 11.00 and 12.00*
*Nature of Problem:* Programme name is Axe Men


----------



## 10203

ywu said:


> *Callsign (or full channel name): *BBC2
> *Provider: *SkyDigital
> *Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* Working Lunch
> *Date/Time:* 6-Oct-08 onwards (daily, around 1230pm)
> *Nature of Problem:* Programmes not recording due to 28-day rule, even though it's a different programme every day.


Same problem here - it's been like it for a few weeks.


----------



## dermiestv

Callsign: Movies4Men
Programme Name: Saints and Soldiers
Date/Time: Sunday 5th October, 21:00
Nature of Problem: No programme listings for this channel at all either in programme guide or searching for programme to record. Already reported to CS three weeks ago.

Callsign: World Movies
Programme Name: All programmes
Date/Time: Everyday
Nature of Problem: No programme listings for this channel at all. Already reported to CS three weeks ago.

Callsign: NickToons
Programme Name: Spectacular Spiderman
Date/Time: Sunday 5th October, 09:30 & 16:30
Nature of Problem: Not listed as showing today or yesterday at same times, No upcoming programmes appearing under season pass, missed yesterdays episodes.

Callsign: Network 2 (RTE2)
Programme Name: Champions League Magazine
Date/Time: Saturday 4th October, 09:30
Nature of Problem: Not appearing under programme listings to record although did show up on on screen guide..


----------



## graf

Callsign : *BBC1*
Provider : *Freeview*
Postcode : *RG41*
Programme Name : *Imagine: The Story of the Guitar*
Date/Time: *Sundays 22:20*
Nature of Problem: *Broken SP*

The first episode is on a seperate TSMID than the rest of the series.


----------



## Gavin

ywu said:


> *Callsign (or full channel name): *BBC2
> *Provider: *SkyDigital
> *Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* Working Lunch
> *Date/Time:* 6-Oct-08 onwards (daily, around 1230pm)
> *Nature of Problem:* Programmes not recording due to 28-day rule, even though it's a different programme every day.


Has anyone called Tivo to report it though?

The problem is it's all marked as episode 5000 hence the cancellation however as this forum is not an official route so unless someone calls Tivo it won't get fixed. Ozsat probably has a million other things to do with suggestions problems, lets try and make his life a bit easier.

And Yes I did call.


----------



## bradleyem

Callsign (or full channel name): Sky Sports 3 / Sky Sports HD 3
Provider: Sky Digital
Date/Time: 12/10, most of the day
Sky Sports HD3 is not a simulcast of Sky Sports 3 today. For example, NFL is on SS3 from 6pm, but WWE and Womens Pool is on SS3 HD.

It normally is a simulcast, but isn't always. (This is not the first time)
TiVo just duplicates the guide data for all 3 HD sports channels. 
I've had to add SS3 to my recieved channels again tonight


----------



## OzSat

bradleyem said:


> Callsign (or full channel name): Sky Sports 3 / Sky Sports HD 3
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Date/Time: 12/10, most of the day
> Sky Sports HD3 is not a simulcast of Sky Sports 3 today. For example, NFL is on SS3 from 6pm, but WWE and Womens Pool is on SS3 HD.
> 
> It normally is a simulcast, but isn't always. (This is not the first time)
> TiVo just duplicates the guide data for all 3 HD sports channels.
> I've had to add SS3 to my recieved channels again tonight


TiVo doesn't just duplicate - I have seen HD3 listing with Xtra programmes.


----------



## OzSat

bradleyem said:


> Callsign (or full channel name): Sky Sports 3 / Sky Sports HD 3
> Provider: Sky Digital
> Date/Time: 12/10, most of the day
> Sky Sports HD3 is not a simulcast of Sky Sports 3 today. For example, NFL is on SS3 from 6pm, but WWE and Womens Pool is on SS3 HD.
> 
> It normally is a simulcast, but isn't always. (This is not the first time)
> TiVo just duplicates the guide data for all 3 HD sports channels.
> I've had to add SS3 to my recieved channels again tonight


It turns out that Sky changed the schedule late and never released it - the Sky website still had 'duplicate' listings this morning.


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign (or full channel name):* FIVEUS
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* CSI: MIAMI
*Date/Time:* WEDNESDAY 29TH OCTOBER 2008, 9:00PM
*Nature of Problem:* PROGRAMME MISSING FROM SCHEDULE
This is supposed to be a repeat of the new ep shown on Tuesdays on five at 9:00pm

Probably zero chance of getting it fixed now, so a manual recording may be needed as the Tuesday ep clashes with "Spooks" ep 2 this week only. I'l probably just watch it on VM's iPlayer


----------



## JudyB

Callsign : BBCR4FM
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : OX14
Programme Name : The News Quiz
Date/Time: Friday 7th November 6:30 PM, Saturday 8th November 12:30 PM
Nature of Problem: This week's broadcast is not picked up by the Season Pass

This week's News Quiz will not be recorded "because another showing is/was available ... within 28 days...".
Does this indicate bad episode data?

Oddly enough, our Season Pass is currently intending to record both episodes the following week (14th/15th Nov).


----------



## verses

*Callsign (or full channel name):* Dave
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): *Batteries Not Included
*Date/Time:* It's on Dave so pretty much every day 
Tue 4th Nov 22:20, Wed 5th Nov 01:20, Thu 6th Nov 22:00, etc.
I think new showings are on Thursdays.
*Nature of Problem:* All repeat showings appear to be recording. In other words I've got about 5 copies of the same episode.

TivoWeb shows all 12 episodes between now and 23rd Nov as;
*Episode	*No Episode Title (30th Oct 2008) Series in which John Cleese and other celebrity guests test out some of the world's strangest gadgets, including chin gyms, baby dusters and the giant slipper. 
*Orig.Air Date *30th Oct 2008


----------



## Cato99

AMc said:


> Callsign: Channel4
> Programme Name: Desperate Housewives
> Date/Time: Wed 26/3, 9:00pm
> Nature of Problem: Wrong OAD (Sun 30th Sep 2007) means a FROSP won't pick it up. As far as I can tell they are running last series straight into the new one - or may be they split the series. Either way Channel 4 are trailing next Wednesdays as brand new.


I'm rather late to the party on this one - I'm finding that a TiVo season pass for Desperate Housewives is recording an entirely different programme, and there are quite a few other programmes where it's recording the wrong thing.

Most of these are on rather old season passes - so would it help if I just re-created the SPs?


----------



## djrowley

Callsign : BBC Four
Programme Name : Only Connect
Date/Time: Friday 20:30
Nature of Problem: The programmes are correctly linked by an SP but Tivo records every copy even though there is only one new programme and several repeats per week.

Thanks

David


----------



## GordonJ

Callsign (or full channel name): NASN
Nature of Problem: Entire schedule is one hour behind the showing of the programmes.

eg Around the Horn is on at 11pm and 7am, but Tivo has them listed at 12am and 8am


----------



## mccg

Callsign (or full channel name): CBBC
Region: PO16
Date/Time: Mon 17:15
Nature of Problem: Sarah Jane Adventures showing on wrong day.

Sarah Jane Adventures is showing up on Tuesday this week & next.
It is still on Monday according to EPG/Digiguide/etc.
Luckily I spotted it & did a manual record by time - shows up as "Outback"
Looks like the data has got shifted by a day (Outback is on Sunday)


----------



## BobBlueUK

Callsign: *ITV1LON*
Programme Name: *I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here!*
Date/Time: *Daily (until Fri 5 Dec 2008)*
Nature of Problem: *Duplicate Season Pass*

Episodes up to Mon 1 Dec 2008 are included in one season pass, episodes from Tue 2 Dec 2008 onwards are in a separate season pass. As a result episodes for next week are currently not scheduled to record under the original season pass.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign : BBC1Sco
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : DG2
Programme Name : Parents Of The Band
Date/Time: Friday 28th November 9:00pm then weekly
Problem: Actor Wishlist not picking this up

I have a Wishlist for Jimmy Nail but as there are no actors listed in the Programme Details screen...it's not being flagged for recording! :down: :down::down:

_SITCOM: Parents of the Band
On: BBC 1 Scotland (101) 
Date: Friday 28th November 2008 (Already shown)
Time: 21:00 to 21:30 (30 minutes long)

New drama series about a 1980s one-hit wonder who starts managing his son's new band. The boys are dismayed when Phil assumes creative control of the group, but Phil isn't happy either when the other bandmates' parents decide they also want a say in the band's direction. The boys begin auditions for a lead singer and find an unlikely candidate in overconfident rich kid Adi Kundra. He may not have the best voice, but he does live in a huge house which would be perfect for band rehearsals.
(Stereo, Widescreen, Subtitles)

Starring: Jimmy Nail, Peter Losasso, Niky Wardley, Geoffrey McGivern, Colin McFarlane, Michael Karim_


----------



## SRB

Callsign : CBBC
Provider : Sky Digital & Freeview (same problem on both TiVo's)
Postcode : BT22
Programme Name : Sarah Jane Adventures
Date/Time: Monday 1st December and Monday 24th November
Programme listed on both Freeview and Sky Digital Tivo's as being on CBBC on Tuesday at 5:15 instead of Monday at 5:15.
Kids Not Happy !


----------



## SRB

Callsign : BBC2 NI
Provider : Sky Digital & Freeview (same problem on both TiVo's)
Postcode : BT22
Programme Name : Newsnight
Date/Time: Wednesday 4th December 
Newsnight missing from the Channel Listings for BBC2 NI


----------



## SRB

Callsign : 110 GoldE
Provider : Sky Digital 
Postcode : BT22
Programme Name : Worst Week of My Life
Date/Time: Friday 5th December, 2:15am
This was in fact Little Britain, not The Worst Week of My Life.


----------



## ...coolstream

DW & DWRAD were reported in a tivo message 2 days ago to have been dropped and are now no longer shown in Channels I Receive.
They are still available on Virgin in the KY7 area.
Can this be rectified?


----------



## OzSat

...coolstream said:


> DW & DWRAD were reported in a tivo message 2 days ago to have been dropped and are now no longer shown in Channels I Receive.
> They are still available on Virgin in the KY7 area.
> Can this be rectified?


Are they still they with programming today?

VM reported they would go on 5th December - and that is being reported in other forums as happening.


----------



## ...coolstream

Thanks for the reply. 

Programme details have now been replaced with 'Service Closed' message


----------



## rickynumber18

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC2 and CBeebies
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): BBC2 and CBeebies
Date/Time: N/A
Nature of Problem: Tribune have merged two series details into one. The programmes 'Something Special' and 'Something Special : Out and About' are two different programmes (although featuring the same presenter) but both have been merged into 'Something Special : Out and About'.

Please see thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6906692#post6906692.


----------



## rickynumber18

The fault reported at post #176 has been fixed. Thank you.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Too late to fix for info only.

Callsign : Ch4
Channel Number: 104
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : DG2
Programme Name : Deal Or No Deal
Date/Time: Weekdays 4.15pm
Problem: SP not recording this week's programmes

SP will not record this week's programmes. It is not even listed in *View Recording History*, so am unable to find out why it's not being recorded.


----------



## AMc

CALLSIGN: BBC1EAST
CHANNEL NUMBER: 1
PROVIDER: Freeview
POSTCODE: NR13
PROGRAMME NAME: Survivors
DATE/TIME: Tue 23rd Dec 21:00 & repeat on Mon 29th Dec 03:15 
PROBLEM: I've had to set a new season pass to catch the final episode. Might be too late to change, but if you've watched the first 5 you'll be hacked off to miss the finale!


----------



## Ian_m

Callsign : C4
Programme Name : Oliver Twist (2005)
Date/Time: Sunday 21st Dec 18:30 - 21:00
Nature of Problem: Not in programme guide data.

Shown as C4 News lasting 18:10 - 21:00


----------



## Andy Leitch

Andy Leitch said:


> Too late to fix for info only.
> 
> Callsign : Ch4
> Channel Number: 104
> Provider : Sky Digital
> Postcode : DG2
> Programme Name : Deal Or No Deal
> Date/Time: Weekdays 4.15pm
> Problem: SP not recording this week's programmes
> 
> SP will not record this week's programmes. It is not even listed in *View Recording History*, so am unable to find out why it's not being recorded.


This week's episodes will not be recorded either.
This error is now in the *View Recording History* and it won't record due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## richw

It's probably too late to do anything about this, but...

Callsign : BBC1West
Channel Number: 101
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : BA2
Programme Name : Doctor Who
Date/Time: 25/12 18:00
Problem: Tivo thinks the episode is only 30 minutes, not an hour.

Looks to be OK on all other versions of BBC1 though.


----------



## cwaring

Phew! You had me worried there for a minute richw. I can confirm that the timing (on BBC1NTH at least) is correct


----------



## Milhouse

Callsign : SKYSP1HD
Channel Number: 408
Provider : Sky Digital
Postcode : CR0
Programme Name : Blackburn Rovers v Manchester United
Date/Time: 28/12 16:00
Problem: It's Blackburn Rovers vs. Manchester CITY

Could be some upset Citeh fans out there if they've set a Title Season Pass...


----------



## Foxy

Callsign: BBC3
Programme Name: Real Hustle: High Stakes
Date/Time: Jan 4th / 03:45 & 04:15 (and all forthcoming episodes of High Stakes)
Problem : Tivo thinks these are the same episode featuring TaraPT as the "Celebrity" Con.


----------



## Foxy

Callsign: STVSCO & ITV4
Programme Name: Krypton Factor
Date/Time: STVSCO Tue 6th Jan 22:35 (TmsId:SH0024980000)
Date/Time: ITV4 Wed 7th Jan 19:30 (TmsId:SH0024980000)
Date/Time: ITV4 Thu 8th Jan 13:25 (TmsId:SH0024980000)
All forthcoming repeats of episode 1.

Episode Description: Gordon Burns hosts the gruelling test of physical stamina and mental agility. 
Problem 1: Gordon Burns presented the previous series 14 years ago.
Problem 2: TiVo wants to record them all! I see that the TiVo doesn't see them as being the same episode, but surely it shouldn't attempt to record duplicates of the same "one off show"?

PS: I don't want to spark off a discussion in this thread, but is there anyway to get the TmsId from TiVoWeb, rather than using BD on TiVo?


----------



## riggers

CSI:NY on Channel 5 Saturday 10/1/09 is showing as starting at 9:10 on Tivo, but 9:25 in other places that I've checked.


----------



## cyril

Callsign:FXHDE 
Channel:193
Programme:Burn notice
Provider: Sky Digital
postcode: NW1
Date/Time: 8/1/09 Thursdays

King of the Hill was shown on 8/1/09 and we have no episode descriptions, only generic ones

Callsign:rockworld.tv 378, NMETV 382 and MTVHD 384
Programme:all
Provider: Sky Digital
postcode: NW1

no listings available


----------



## richw

riggers said:


> CSI:NY on Channel 5 Saturday 10/1/09 is showing as starting at 9:10 on Tivo, but 9:25 in other places that I've checked.


It's broken again for next week.


----------



## kitschcamp

riggers said:


> CSI:NY on Channel 5 Saturday 10/1/09 is showing as starting at 9:10 on Tivo, but 9:25 in other places that I've checked.


Strange - it was recorded at 21:25 in my area (S44 - Sky) and listed as such.


----------



## OzSat

Just to let you know I've had an e-mail from TiVo Us to confirm they are aware of a delay in next week's BBC/ITV listings.


----------



## speedyrite

ozsat said:


> Just to let you know I've had an e-mail from TiVo Us to confirm they are aware of a delay in next week's BBC/ITV listings.


Cheers ... I was just beginning to wonder when this issue would come up for discussion!


----------



## cwaring

kitschcamp said:


> Strange - it was recorded at 21:25 in my area (S44 - Sky) and listed as such.


Mine did too. Must have changed the schedule in Saturday's download


----------



## OzSat

ozsat said:


> Just to let you know I've had an e-mail from TiVo Us to confirm they are aware of a delay in next week's BBC/ITV listings.


The data now seems to be available.


----------



## britcub

Bit late now, but would still be useful to fix...

Channel 4
Celebrity Big Brother Live Eviction
(various times through next week)
Sky Digital

This show is on a season pass which is for 'Celebrity Big Brother Live' (aka 6 hours of housemates being asleep at night), instead of for 'Celebrity Big Brother' where it belongs. Thank goodness for Channel4+1 or I'd have been in big doodoo!


----------



## Foxy

It seems that programs on Sat 24th on E4 are repeated on Sun 25th on E4+1. That can't be right, can it?

E4 - Sat 24th Jan
Time .......... Series .......... .......... Episode
10:00 .......... Dark Angel .......... Pilot
11:40 .......... Dark Angel .......... Heat
12:35 .......... Roswell .......... .......... Pilot
13:30 .......... Roswell .......... .......... The Morning After

E4P1 - Sat 24th Jan
Time .......... Series .......... .......... Episode
10:30 .......... Kevin Hill .......... .......... Sacrifical Lambs
11:25 .......... Joan of Arcadia .......... Independence Day
12:20 .......... Gilmore Girls .......... Emily in Wonderland
13:15 .......... Kevin Hill .......... .......... Losing Isn't Everything

E4P1 - Sun 25th Jan
Time .......... Series .......... .......... Episode
11:00 .......... Dark Angel .......... Pilot
12:40 .......... Dark Angel .......... Heat
13:35 .......... Roswell .......... .......... Pilot
14:30 .......... Roswell .......... .......... The Morning After

I haven't checked any further backwards or forwards through the EPG.

PS Is there any way that I can copy and paste something like this from TiVoWeb without it messing up the spacing and looking like a total shambles? (Plus now that I look at the preview, it has dropped all the extra spaces I carefully added to line things up!!! Oh, .......... ) Three separate screen dumps, trimming, uploading. & linking just seems like too much trouble!


----------



## Ashley

BBC1
Sky Digital
Homes under the Hammer

Today and the next few days not being picked up by a season pass. It thinks the programmes are already recorded.


----------



## riggers

BBC4
Sky Digital
All programmes 24th January onward

Only showing generic "BBC4 Television" filler from 8am Saturday 24th January.

As far as I can see all other channels have correct progamme details.

Last successful call was today.


----------



## OzSat

riggers said:


> BBC4
> Sky Digital
> All programmes 24th January onward
> 
> Only showing generic "BBC4 Television" filler from 8am Saturday 24th January.
> 
> As far as I can see all other channels have correct progamme details.
> 
> Last successful call was today.


This is now fixed.


----------



## fausto

Callsign (or full channel name):BBC2
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):Eggheads
Date/Time:Mon-Fri 18:00-18:30 (Jan 2009)
Description problem:Season pass picks up episodes but leaves them unticked so they do not record.


----------



## Foxy

Foxy said:


> It seems that programs on Sat 24th on E4 are repeated on Sun 25th on E4+1. That can't be right, can it?


This now seems to have been fixed.
Any advice on the cut&paste still welcome!


----------



## Foxy

Callsign (or full channel name):BBC2SCO
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):The Money Programme
Date/Time:Thu 22nd Jan 22:00 & Sat 24th Jan 02:05
Description problem: TiVo thinks this episode is "The Real Sir Alan Sugar" which it has already recorded. RT says it is "Fast Bucks: How Porsche Made Billions" which TiVo only lists once at Wed 28th Jan 02:00 but shows an OAD of Thu 22nd Jan 2009 when it says "The Real Sir Alan Sugar" is broadcast.


----------



## rondun

Callsign (or full channel name):*SKY2*
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):
09:00 Family Court: Judge Penny
09:30 Family Court: Judge Penny
10:00 Standoff
Mon-Fri (ongoing)

Description problem:Actual SKY2 programmes are:
09:00 Don't Forget The Lyrics U.S.
10:00 Bones


----------



## Pete77

Callsign (or full channel name): ITV4 - 
Platform - Sky Digital - Channel No 120
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Krypton Factor
Time and Date:- 7.30pm, Wednesday 4th February 2009
Duration:- 30 Minutes

The Program actually recorded (as shown by the Sky EPG) was FA Cup Preview.

The Krypton Factor is now actually shown at 7pm and not 7.30pm as Tribune seem to believe is the case.


----------



## cwaring

I just noticed my SP for NEW "Minder" (five, Wed, 9pm) is not picking up next week's episode. Probably a TMSID thing. Will investigate and report back shortly


----------



## sjp

Platform Sky Digital
Channel Sky2 - 107
Postcode SM3

All Sky2 non Sky Travel programmes for Wed 11th Feb seem to be missing. There's a 5am Taste followed by a few Sky Travels until 8:30am then another Sky Travel at 5pm finishing with a Tenerife Uncovered at 1:50am Thursday. Can't be right, can it?


----------



## cwaring

Platform: Virgin Media
Channel: five, 105
Postcode: HG5
Programme: "Minder"
Date/Time: Wed, 9pm + repeats

Someone's screwed-up the SP 

Last week there was one for both shows (original 80s version currently on ITV4) but now, not only does the NEW version have it's own SP, so the old one ain't picking up next week's episodes, but the _title_ of the old SP has now - for reasons unknown - been changed to "Minder On the Orient Express"   The mind boggles!

As the episodes are channel-specific (ie no new ones on ITV4 and no old ones on five), is there any reason why the old TMSID can't cover both shows? (Yeah, I know. There probably is )


----------



## OzSat

The series title is a bug which has been there forever - it often can be seen when a special of a series is also screen - My Family often lists as My Family Christmas Special.

The title is fine - but appears wrong in the programme by name lists.


The new Minder should have its own SP and mine picked up last night's and next week's.


----------



## cwaring

Ahh, right. That would explain the one problem; there is a 'special' of that title airing soon. Doesn't explain the orphaned/changed/broked SP though


----------



## OzSat

It was incorrectly setup as the same series - which it was not.

Having watched some of it - I would say the original people would disown this one.

I set a SP for the new one a few days ago and had no problems.


----------



## cwaring

Okay. Will re-do mine


----------



## DX30

Film4 moved to channel 15 on Freeview on Tuesday but TiVo listings are still on 32.


----------



## OzSat

Try forcing a daily call - it should be OK


----------



## DX30

That worked  - but in my defense I had checked todays TiVo Daily Call had succeeded before posting, and I'd already done forced calls on Tue and Wed.


----------



## rondun

sjp said:


> All Sky2 non Sky Travel programmes for Wed 11th Feb seem to be missing. There's a 5am Taste followed by a few Sky Travels until 8:30am then another Sky Travel at 5pm finishing with a Tenerife Uncovered at 1:50am Thursday. Can't be right, can it?


Yeah - I don't know what's going on with Sky 2, here's a list for the next day or so:

Platform Sky Digital
Channel Sky2 - 107


Code:


[U]Time	Tivo SKY2 Listing	        [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]/[COLOR="Red"]Actual SKY2 listing[/COLOR][/U]

[B]Sat 7th Feb[/B]
03:15	Brainiac: Science Abuse         [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
04:05	Relic Hunter	                [COLOR="Red"]Stargate Atlantis[/COLOR]
05:00	Taste	                        [COLOR="Red"]05:00 & 05:30 Family Court:Judge Penny[/COLOR]
06:00	Sky Travel                      [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
                              .
18:00	Stargate Atlantis	        [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
19:00	Stargate Atlantis	        [COLOR="Red"]19:00 & 19:30 Futurama[/COLOR]
20:00	A Town Called Eureka	        [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]

[B]Sun 8th Feb[/B]
01:40	Stargate Atlantis	        [COLOR="Red"]Miami Uncovered[/COLOR]
02:35	Stargate Atlantis	        [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
                              .
04:40	Sky Travel	                [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
05:10	Taste	                        [COLOR="Red"]Stargate Atlantis[/COLOR]
06:00	Cruise With Carnival            [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]


----------



## Milhouse

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: BBC1, 101
Postcode: GU9
Programme: "Lark Rise to Candleford"
Date/Time: Sun 8 Feb, 8pm

Just had my mum on the phone panicking about "Lark Rise to Candleford" on BBC1 (101) tomorrow night at 8pm - the new episode is not going to be recorded on her TiVo with an existing season pass as the TiVo thinks it has already been recorded within the last 28 days (it recorded last weeks new episode no problem).

Incorrect meta data for this episode? OAD for the new episode is 8 Feb 2009, however the episode description is the same as last weeks (according to my mum).


----------



## JudyB

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: C4P1, 135
Postcode: OX14
Programme: "Grand Designs"
Date/Time: Wed 11 Feb, 10:00pm
Problem: Programme will not be recorded due to the 28-day rule.

Episode description: "Kevin McCloud follows the progress of Sarah and Dean Berry's project to restore an 18th-century folly".

The same problem will probably also affect Season Passes for C4 (at 9PM).

This may be too late to fix, but I think that this problem has occurred because they changed the first episode in the series at the last minute.


----------



## staffie2001uk

*Freeview
BBC 2 (North West)
University Challenge 
16th Feb 2009 AND 23rd Feb 2009*

Programme did not record despite being in the ToDo list in the DailyMail on the relevant days. No sign of programme cancellation in Recording History and not shown as deleted either. Really irritating as we've missed the final.


----------



## Pete77

staffie2001uk said:


> *Freeview
> BBC 2 (North West)
> University Challenge
> 16th Feb 2009 AND 23rd Feb 2009*
> 
> Programme did not record despite being in the ToDo list in the DailyMail on the relevant days. No sign of programme cancellation in Recording History and not shown as deleted either. Really irritating as we've missed the final.


I also found it was not going to record when I checked To Do this morning after hearing Gail Trimble interviewed on Womans Hour. However the reason given in Recording History was that someone else in my household had cancelled the recording last Friday. I know this didn't happen (I am a one person household and there have been no visitors during that time) but there were in fact two other Season Passes conflicting and also scheduled to record at this time. However the Tivo was not showing anything down to record at all in To Do at 8pm today.

It was a cracking final (probably the best ever) so surely you can suffer watching it on your computer screen via www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer if you don't have a way to get the video output from your PC on to your tv screen? I wouldn't wait as the result is likely to be covered in most of the national newspapers who have already been following this story during the heats.

I have just checked the BBC IPlayer site and the program is definitely now available to live stream or download. A high quality picture hardly matters in a program that is all about brain power. Also Trimble has really dressed down tonight as I think she was getting scared of all the male attention on various web discussion forums and so on.


----------



## cyril

Almost no data in title for BIOHDE channel 211 on Sky Digital so it's difficult to search by glance. As virtually every programme is called Biography it's not too helpful.

I was searching for Jet Li's Bio in title, but didn't find it - had to resort to wishlist search.


----------



## Pete77

This is just a Heads Up that the BBC technology show Click now also has a weekly showing at 4.30am on Sunday morning on BBC1.

For anyone sick and tired of recording conflicts on their Tivo caused by numerous multiple recordings of Click on BBC News (as the BBC only supplies generic data for the show on BBC News so all repeat showings are also recorded even if you opt for First Run Only in your Season Pass and only Keep At Most one episode) and the fact that the recordings always start late with BBC News bulletins at the beginning of them then setting a Season Pass for the BBC One showing instead is likely to be a better choice.

Also my recent comparisons with Digiguide suggest a large amount of disagreement about when Digiguide thinks Click is shown by BBC News compared to Tribune's Tivo EPG. I have yet to find out who is actually right on this.


----------



## Ashley

I don't mind multiple recordings of Click as some showings of Click are canceled because of breaking news and it has a low priority. So I find at least one has recorded. 

Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mark Bennett

Sky
Sky Sports (various across all incl HD)
Licence to Le Mans
Various times across the SD & HD Sky Sports Channels

All have the same OAD, but it's a weekly series. Result is the Tivo does not record due to the 28 day rule.


----------



## velocitysurfer1

*Callsign (or full channel name):* Cartoon Network
*Provider:* SkyDigital
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* Star Wars: The Clone Wars
*Date/Time:* All episode
*Nature of Problem:* All OAD the same (19/11/2008), even though the series wasn't aired until 2009, as is the description data.


----------



## johala_reewi

Freeview
so45
thu19mar 2100 bbc1sth
The Hottest Place on Earth

thu26mar 2100 bbc1sth
The Hottest Place on Earth

Tivo thinks these are the same programme but according to the BBC, they are part 1 and part 2. http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7950845.stm


----------



## Cainam

Sky Digital platform

Callsign (or full channel name): Sci Fi Channel SCIEU (and SCIEUP1 with the times below forward by 1 hour) 
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Jack Hunter and Sanctuary
Date/Time: 26/3 7pm - 10pm
Nature of Problem: Wrong lengths of programs

On scifi.co.uk it shows that the program Jack Hunter is on from 7pm to 9pm ( 2 hours) followed by Sanctuary from 9pm to 10pm (1 hour)

On Tivo it shows that the program Jack Hunter is on from 7pm to 8pm ( 1 hour) followed by Sanctuary from 8pm to 10pm (2 hours)

This means that my Season pass for Sanctuary on SCIEUP1 is not recording as it is clashing with a 9pm recording at the same time...


----------



## Pete77

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: BBC2, 102
Programme: "Formula One Racing"
Date/Time: Saturday 28th March and Sunday 29th March, Various Times
Problem: Tribune/Tivo is Using Out of Date "Formula One Racing" Series Name

Tribune/Tivo is still using the old ITV Formula 1 series name of Formula One Racing but the BBC's new F1 coverage is now using different Series names for the different variations of the coverage as I had long hoped might have happened on ITV. This allows those of us who only want to set an SP for the live race to record to do so or for those who only want to set an SP to only record the race Highlights to do so.:up:

Unfortunately Tribune are just converting all these new BBC series names to the old ITV series name of Formula One Racing.:down:

For instance Digiguide shows for BBC One on March 28th:-

05:00 *F1: Grand Prix Qualifying Live*
13:00 *F1: Grand Prix Qualifying*

And on March 29th on BBC One it shows:-

06:00 *F1: Grand Prix Live* 
13:00 *F1: Grand Prix*

And on March 29th on BBC Three it shows:-

19:00 *F1: Grand Prix*

Does Tribune think it has any good reason for not adopting the new official BBC series names of F1: Grand Prix Qualifying Live, F1: Grand Prix Qualifying, F1: Grand Prix Live and F1: Grand Prix? Anyone who wants the lot can surely simply set up a Wishlist for F1 or SPs for all possible series variants on BBC One and BBC Three.

Also a heads up to those reliant on a Formula One Racing Season Pass on ITV 1 that you will not manage to record the Grand Prixs this year unless you set up new BBC One and/or BBC Three Season Passes or a single F1 Wishlist.


----------



## kitschcamp

No, please! Don't change it. If you're not careful, we'll end up with the old system where every single Grand Prix and session was a separate event, and had no season passes at all. Keep it as it is, and cancel the ones you don't want.


----------



## Pete77

kitschcamp said:


> No, please! Don't change it. If you're not careful, we'll end up with the old system where every single Grand Prix and session was a separate event, and had no season passes at all. Keep it as it is, and cancel the ones you don't want.


I don't agree as all F1 programs in a weekend on BBC One come to five or six hours worth of recordings and they are sometimes on as frequently as weekly during the main part of the summer.

I'm still hoping the new BBC coverage will open and close with Fleetwood Mac's "The Chain" (as it used to do in days gone by) and that they will revert to the old BBC program name of "Grand Prix" A special guest commentating appearance by Murray Walker at the British Grand Prix would also be good. Who are the presenters etc. Time for a new thread in UK General Chit Chat for that though I suppose....

The thread to continue this discussion can be found at www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7164518#post7164518


----------



## kitschcamp

Pete77 said:


> I don't agree as all F1 programs in a weekend on BBC One come to five or six hours worth of recordings and they are sometimes on as frequently as weekly during the main part of the summer.


And your point is? They should be in a season pass. That is the correct way of doing it. A wishlist doesn't work as you end up with that crud on Discovery from 5 years ago about Toyota umpteen times a week. Why break something that works?


----------



## Pete77

kitschcamp said:


> And your point is? They should be in a season pass. That is the correct way of doing it.


My point is that F1: Grand Prix Live, F1: Grand Prix (Not Live), F1: Qualifiying (Live) and F1: Qualifying (Not Live) should each have their own SP as they are different programs with different content. The recorded versions of the programs are usually shorter and edited compared to their live counterparts and/or they contain post event analysis that is not in the live version (say an update on a crash, a penalty imposition or the condition of an injured driver)

Your argument is like saying that Doctor Who and Doctor Who Confidential (both shown on BBC Three) should both share the same Season Pass. By the way I believe the abbreviated and edited version of Doctor Who Condfidential should also have had a different Season Pass from the full length version (even though it didn't). Cross channel SPs specifying only certain channels to record from and/or channels to exclude from the SP would be great but as we know although the software appears to support this (View Upcoming Recordings works across channels) it isn't implemented in Tivo software versions 2.5.5 and 2.5.5a


----------



## kitschcamp

Pete77 said:


> Your argument is like saying that Doctor Who and Doctor Who Confidential (both shown on BBC Three) should both share the same Season Pass.


Not even close! One is a drama program. One is a documentary. Not even slightly the same thing. By your logic when Being Human was shown, a different season pass should have been for the first run, and for the mid-week repeat. That's barking.


----------



## OzSat

Pete77 said:


> Platform: Sky Digital
> Channel: BBC2, 102
> Programme: "Formula One Racing"
> Date/Time: Saturday 28th March and Sunday 29th March, Various Times
> Problem: Tribune/Tivo is Using Out of Date "Formula One Racing" Series Name
> 
> Tribune/Tivo is still using the old ITV Formula 1 series name of Formula One Racing but the BBC's new F1 coverage is now using different Series names for the different variations of the coverage as I had long hoped might have happened on ITV. This allows those of us who only want to set an SP for the live race to record to do so or for those who only want to set an SP to only record the race Highlights to do so.:up:
> 
> Unfortunately Tribune are just converting all these new BBC series names to the old ITV series name of Formula One Racing.:down:
> 
> For instance Digiguide shows for BBC One on March 28th:-
> 
> 05:00 *F1: Grand Prix Qualifying Live*
> 13:00 *F1: Grand Prix Qualifying*
> 
> And on March 29th on BBC One it shows:-
> 
> 06:00 *F1: Grand Prix Live*
> 13:00 *F1: Grand Prix*
> 
> And on March 29th on BBC Three it shows:-
> 
> 19:00 *F1: Grand Prix*
> 
> Does Tribune think it has any good reason for not adopting the new official BBC series names of F1: Grand Prix Qualifying Live, F1: Grand Prix Qualifying, F1: Grand Prix Live and F1: Grand Prix? Anyone who wants the lot can surely simply set up a Wishlist for F1 or SPs for all possible series variants on BBC One and BBC Three.
> 
> Also a heads up to those reliant on a Formula One Racing Season Pass on ITV 1 that you will not manage to record the Grand Prixs this year unless you set up new BBC One and/or BBC Three Season Passes or a single F1 Wishlist.




Where do you get you info from?? Because Digiguide is using a batch of names - doesn't make it official.

The 'official' BBC listings are:

BBC1 Sat 28th 5:00 *Formula 1: The Australian Grand Prix* - the word 'qualifying' does not appear until the synopsis data in the episode slot.
BBC1 Sun 29th 6:00 *6:00am: Formula 1: The Australian Grand Prix*
BBC3 Sun 29th 19.00 *Formula 1: The Australian Grand Prix*

Same titles are in Sky EPG.


----------



## Pete77

kitschcamp said:


> Not even close! One is a drama program. One is a documentary. Not even slightly the same thing. By your logic when Being Human was shown, a different season pass should have been for the first run, and for the mid-week repeat. That's barking.


By your own logic therefore F1 Qualifying and F1 Grand Prix clearly should clearly not have the same Season Pass. We can argue over whether the Live and Recorded versions of each event are the same thing or not. In my book if the Recorded program is a different length and is edited then it is not merely a second showing but actually a different program (same scenario as ordinary version of a film and the Director's Cut).


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> Same titles are in Sky EPG.


OK fair enough but then the Tribune series title is clearly still wrong and out of date and comes from a different channel's branding.

I think what Digiguide have done far better suits the needs of their customers as a form of interpretation of the data and I frequently suggested that Tribune should do the same when the program was shown on ITV in this thread. However I was always resoundingly ignored by Tribune (assuming that Tivo are Agnostic on the matter of how their supplier treat this data).

By the way what has happened to Tribune following the Chapter 11 bankruptcy? Are they now owned by someone else?


----------



## steveroe

Can you take this discussion out of the *no discussion* thread please.



Pete77 said:


> By the way what has happened to Tribune following the Chapter 11 bankruptcy? Are they now owned by someone else?


Can you also take this off topic move out of the new thread please.


----------



## ColinYounger

Pete77 said:


> Also a heads up to those reliant on a Formula One Racing Season Pass on ITV 1 that you will not manage to record the Grand Prixs this year unless you set up new BBC One and/or BBC Three Season Passes or a single F1 Wishlist.


Can I point out that my *season pass* from the last few years for F1 is picking up the BBC coverage.

Scratch that. I'm being stupid and interpreting TivoWeb's 'can record' icon as a 'will record'.

I'll get me coat.


----------



## AMc

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC1EAST
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency
Date/Time: Sun 15th Mar & Sunday 29th Mar 20:00
Nature of Problem: Last week's episode and this week's episode are not in the same season pass.


----------



## OzSat

AMc said:


> Callsign (or full channel name): BBC1EAST
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): The No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency
> Date/Time: Sun 15th Mar & Sunday 29th Mar 20:00
> Nature of Problem: Last week's episode and this week's episode are not in the same season pass.


The error was the previous edition so you'll need to select it again as the 29th episode is correct.


----------



## Pete77

*Platform:* Sky Digital
*Channel*: C4, 104
*Programme:* "Coundown"
*Date/Time:* Weekdays 3.25pm and repeated in early hours of morning
*Problem:* Repeat showing in early hours of the morning is being recorded

I have a Season Pass for Countdown set to Space Needed and Keep At Most 1 and I notice that it is regularly recording the repeat showing of Countdown in the early hours of the morning on Channel 4 instead of only the first showing of that episode at 3.25pm on weekday afternoons.

On looking at the info by pressing the enter key on the individual program listing on my Tivo this series does have episode data but what I thought was the repeat showing tomorrow morning has a different TMSID from this afternoon's episode and also an OAD of 25/3/2008 rather than 27/3/2008 as I would have expected.

Can anyone else who is a Countdown viewer shed any further light on this and what exactly is going on with the episode of the program shown in the early hours of the morning?


----------



## andybev

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: ITV1CEN
Programme: "Central Tonight"
Date/Time: Every Thursday 1800-1830
Problem: Tribune/Tivo is showing and incorrect listing for this programme on Thursdays. Mon, Tue, Wed and Fri are OK.....problem is just on Thursdays, when the listing incorrectly says "Central News and Weather". This is messing up my season pass. Any chance of a correction? Don't know if it extends to Freeview guide as well. Cheers.


----------



## AENG

I'm in the doghouse here, having failed 3 times now to record "Shaun the Sheep". It appears in the EPG OK and TiVo records the specified channel and times. But it's always other C Beebies stuff, never the woolly hero himself. Any ideas?


----------



## Pete77

Callsign : BBC One (101) and BBC Three (115)
Provider : Sky Digital
Programme Name : Formula 1
Date/Time: Saturday and Sunday Various
Nature of Problem: BBC One series name Changed to "Formula 1" But BBC Three Highlights Program series Still Using ITV Title of "Formula One Racing"

The Qualifying and Race Programs on BBC One for the Malaysian Grand Prix this weekend used the correct official BBC One program name of *"Formula 1" *but the Tivo program description for the Highlights program (currently shown in my "To Do" list due to a Keyword Wishlist for either "Formula One" "Formula 1" or "F1") on BBC Three at 7pm tonight still shows as the old ITV series name of *Formula One Racing*. Oddly if I currently (Sunday 5th April 4.41pm) do a Pick Programmes To Record and Search By Title for the word "Formula" Tivo only currently shows me a series name of *"Formula 1"* but if I ask to "View Upcoming Episodes" it shows me *"The Malaysian Grand Prix"* and selecting this episode shows it belongs to the series *"Formula One Racing"*. So it seems that Tribune has its database for these programs well and truly scrambled between the old ITV series title and the new BBC one.

I continue to maintain that it would be best for there to be separate series names for at least *"Formula 1 Qualifying"*, *"Formula 1 Race"* and *"Formula 1 Highlights"* and ideally the live Qualifying and live Race programs should also be able to be distinguished from any non live Qualifying and Race programs (only usually applies when the race is held in the middle of the night and is then repeated later on Sunday). Failing that I will be seeing if Mike's Global Blocklist app can be used to block the recording of any program containing the word Qualifying and Highlights in the episode description so that only the Race program is recorded.

Either way Tribune should clearly call the program correctly by the BBC series name of "Formula 1" instead of the old ITV name of "Formula One Racing" on both BBC One and BBC Three.

However ideally I would like to just have an SP for Formula 1: Race on BBC One and then not record the Qualifying or Highlights programs at all (this would be easy if they were part of different series on the Tivo). Fortunately the Highlights program should still be easy to avoid recording due to appearing on BBC Three and hence not being covered by the BBC One SP.


----------



## digital_S

Obviously too late for any changes, but just to let people know (if they haven't found out yet) None of the scheduled programs on BBC2 between 13:30 to 22:30 are there on TiVo!
The show "Castle in the Country" which was on at 13:00 today, is hogging the schedules for 9 and a half hours until Newsnight at 22:30.


----------



## riggers

My BBC2 on both Sky & analogue are showing the expected programmes.


----------



## cwaring

Channel listings intact here in Yorkshire on cable.


----------



## digital_S

Probs Freeview listings on TiVo. The listings on my Freeview EPG is good though.


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign (or full channel name): *LIVINGTV
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* THE HOFF: WHEN SCOTT CAME TO STAY
*Date/Time:* SUNDAY APRIL 19TH, 19:00
*Nature of Problem:* WRONG DURATION

HoffTivo: Schedule according to Tivo
HottDG: Schedule according to DigiGuide.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Channel: Watch, Watch+1
Programme: Total Wipeout USA

This is not marked properly as a series, so if you series link it you get all the repeats as well - and there are *lot* of them, so it stomps all over your todo list.


----------



## rondun

Hallmark seems to have been completely messed up for a while, here's a list for the next day or so:

Platform Sky Digital
Channel Hallmark - 150


Code:


[U]Time	Tivo Hallmark Listing           [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]/[COLOR="Red"]Actual Hallmark listing[/COLOR][/U]

[B]30th April[/B]
12:00	Monk                            [COLOR="Red"]Sue Thomas F.B. Eye[/COLOR]
13:00	Law & Order                     [COLOR="Red"]Crossing Jordan[/COLOR]
14:00	Without a Trace	                [COLOR="Red"]Law & Order[/COLOR]
15:00	Tipping Point                   [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
17:00	House            	        [COLOR="Red"]Diagnosis Murder[/COLOR]
18:00	Monk             	        [COLOR="Red"]House[/COLOR]
19:00	Law & Order	                [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
20:00	Law & Order: Criminal Intent    [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
21:00	Without a Trace  	        [COLOR="Red"]Law & Order: Criminal Intent[/COLOR]
22:00	Special Victims Unit            [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
23:00	House            	        [COLOR="Red"]Law & Order[/COLOR]

[B]1st Mar[/B]
00:00	Without a Trace	                [COLOR="Red"]Law & Order: Criminal Intent[/COLOR]
01:00	Law & Order: Criminal Intent    [COLOR="Red"]Special Victims Unit[/COLOR]
02:00	Special Victims Unit            [COLOR="Red"]House[/COLOR]
03:00	Spooks                          [COLOR="Red"]Crossing Jordan[/COLOR]
04:00	Vinegar Hill     	        [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]
06:00	Sue Thomas F.B. Eye             [COLOR="SeaGreen"]OK[/COLOR]


----------



## Cainam

Callsign (or full channel name): BBC1NE
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): all of them
Date/Time: Sun 12/05 12:10pm to 7:15pm 
Nature of Problem: No listings

Just noticed this now....according to my listings on BBC1NE on Sunday we have

10am The Big Questions
11am Politics Show
!2:10pm SIGN OFF
7:15pm Look North; Weather

So it is not showing anything on Sunday afternoon - such as Formula 1....


----------



## AENG

More 4
Freeview 14 & Freesat 124
Thursday 7 May 9.00 p.m.
ER 18/22

Some times, it seems, belt and braces still aren't enough. Both TiVo on Freeview and Foxsat PVR on Freesat completely missed this episode, the first part of a double bill in the closing laps of this venerable and remarkable prog.

I know it was remiss of me not to at least check TiVo's To Do list beforehand but there are only so many things one can do in a day . I suppose it'll turn up again eventually among the multiple repeats but by then I'm afraid I shall have lost interest anyway


----------



## cwaring

Both eps recorded okay here; that's on cable though.


----------



## staffie2001uk

North West Freeview got them both too.


----------



## Mark Bolton

Is it me or is the program guide for CBBC one day behind!? Anyone else noticed this or is it me? And if it is me, it there a recommended way to fix it?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## OzSat

Mark Bolton said:


> Is it me or is the program guide for CBBC one day behind!? Anyone else noticed this or is it me? And if it is me, it there a recommended way to fix it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark


Reported

It was too late today - so they will fix tomorrow and you should see it fixed on Thursday evening


----------



## msgmsg01

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: BBC3
Program: Family Guy
17/05/09 22:00

New episodes do not appear to be flagged as such, so my "first run only" SP is not picking them up.


----------



## Mark Bolton

ozsat said:


> Reported
> 
> It was too late today - so they will fix tomorrow and you should see it fixed on Thursday evening


CBBC fine now, thanks ozsat!


----------



## Happygoblin

Hiya
Got a message on my Tivo on the 13th (May) that A Lineup change had occured.
That FiverDT had moved from channel 36 to channel 30 and FiveUSA had moved from 35 to 31. Its altered itself, only problem is Both channels are still at 35 and 36 and with Tivo I cant reasign them to non existant channels


----------



## OzSat

Happygoblin said:


> Hiya
> Got a message on my Tivo on the 13th (May) that A Lineup change had occured.
> That FiverDT had moved from channel 36 to channel 30 and FiveUSA had moved from 35 to 31. Its altered itself, only problem is Both channels are still at 35 and 36 and with Tivo I cant reasign them to non existant channels


You set-top-box has not been updated - so you'll need to find the menu option to do it.

btw: there is another line-up change on Freeview on 20th May.


----------



## Pete77

ozsat said:


> btw: there is another line-up change on Freeview on 20th May.


What ozsat is saying is that your Tivo's channel line up is correct but your Freeview box's channel numbers are out of date and have not updated to the new ones.

Some Freeview boxes update channel numbers automatically and on others you have to ask them to rescan for new channels. If your Freeview box has become confused for some reason you may need to do a Factory Reset on it and then rescan all channels and set all relevant user settings up again from scratch. Freeview boxes often become confused if they are left on for months and months without a power down and eventually their memory becomes corrupt in some way. So Freeview box power off, wait a minute, power on and scan for new channels will probably cure your current problem.


----------



## cyril

Not exactly an error, but it would be nice to get the Formula One Practice sessions and French Open in the guide for Freeview Channels 301, 302 and 303.

My rubbish Freeview DVR gets the guide data for these so why not TiVo!


----------



## Pete77

cyril said:


> My rubbish Freeview DVR gets the guide data for these so why not TiVo!


If your Freeview box gets guide data for the channels from Freeview but Tribune is not bothering to provide this data for Tivo then it surely is an error.

However no doubt their excuse will be that with a Sky Digital box it is currently impossible to program the Tivo to change the Sky box to the required interactive stream and hence no way you can therefore set your Tivo to record from the Sky BBC Sport interactive streams................


----------



## OzSat

cyril said:


> Not exactly an error, but it would be nice to get the Formula One Practice sessions and French Open in the guide for Freeview Channels 301, 302 and 303.
> 
> My rubbish Freeview DVR gets the guide data for these so why not TiVo!


Because the BBC update the guide data on Freeview and Sky - but do not release the schedule to the press.


----------



## GordonJ

GordonJ said:


> Callsign (or full channel name): NASN
> Nature of Problem: Entire schedule is one hour behind the showing of the programmes.
> 
> eg Around the Horn is on at 11pm and 7am, but Tivo has them listed at 12am and 8am


Same again.


----------



## simbeav

Callsign : BBCR4FM
Provider : VirginMedia (possibly all)
Programme Name : America: Empire of Liberty
Date/Time: Weekdays
Nature of Problem: Old Season Pass not picking up the new series that started this week.

A heads-up if anybody else is interested as you can still catch the omnibus on Friday


----------



## riggers

Don't think it can be fixed but just in case anyone's doing any GOLDE recording this weekend.

The GOLDE schedules for today and tomorrow are all over the place and don't agree with my TV listings magazine (which agrees with the SKY EPG and the official UK G.O.L.D website)

All appears correct again from Monday.

(As an aside why does Tivo list it as GOLDE?)


----------



## ericd121

*Callsign:* BBC3
*Programme Name:* Glastonbury
*Date/Time:* Friday 26th June onwards
*Nature of Problem:* Typo in Title

Episodes being shown as *lastonbury*, at least in TiVoWeb.


----------



## OzSat

riggers said:


> Don't think it can be fixed but just in case anyone's doing any GOLDE recording this weekend.
> 
> The GOLDE schedules for today and tomorrow are all over the place and don't agree with my TV listings magazine (which agrees with the SKY EPG and the official UK G.O.L.D website)
> 
> All appears correct again from Monday.


This afternoon - TiVo agrees with Sky EPG - but it is not correct.



ericd121 said:


> *Callsign:* BBC3
> *Programme Name:* Glastonbury
> *Date/Time:* Friday 26th June onwards
> *Nature of Problem:* Typo in Title
> 
> Episodes being shown as *lastonbury*, at least in TiVoWeb.


I don't see this


----------



## britcub

The last 2 weeks Tivo (with Sky) has had BBC1's Michael McIntyre's Comedy Roadshow start 5 minutes before the previous programme (Casualty) ends, meaning I've had to set Comedy Roadshow as a manual recording and not been able to season pass it, which is annoying.


----------



## sjp

BBC1 Scotland looks fine up to 6am Sat 27th but seems to be mostly To Be Announced slots through the following times 6am - 5:50pm, 6pm - 3am Sun 28th, 3am - 12noon when it all looks to go back to normal.


----------



## b166er

For the last few weeks, and still this week also, TiVo listings are showing Richard & Judy on channel 109 (Sky) "Watch" at 6pm each day. My season pass is catching them all, but when I watch, it's Doctor Who repeats.

Digiguide shows Doctor Who correctly in that slot.


----------



## northantsmario

Have just moved and had to reset TIVO and tune to a different TV Transmitter. Interesting that I have moved several miles North and only get good signal from transmitter many miles way until digital switchover.

I live in South West Northants, but had to select Buckinghamshire to get old Central South (Oxford ITV) Freeview listings.

The local ITV service from Oxford is ITV 1 Meridian, but the lineup still has it on as ITV 1 Thames Valley which went off air for good in February 2009?

I am sure channel database is in step, but just wanted to make sure that it doesn't need changing over to ITV 1 Meridian.

Northantsmario.


----------



## ericd121

*Callsign:* BBC1
*Programme Name:* Torchwood: Children of Earth
*Date/Time:* Mon 6th July - Fri 10th July 9:00pm
*Nature of Problem:* Season Pass Issues

The Season Pass that I set up recently now shows up in Recording History as "no longer in program guide".

So I, and possibly you, will have to set up the new Season Pass that now takes its place.

In my TiVoWeb, the Season Passes are as follow:-

series/2098639 - Old, Empty Season Pass
series/2106048 - New, Full Season Pass

Your Mileage May Vary.


----------



## OzSat

ericd121 said:


> *Callsign:* BBC1
> *Programme Name:* Torchwood: Children of Earth
> *Date/Time:* Mon 6th July - Fri 10th July 9:00pm
> *Nature of Problem:* Season Pass Issues
> 
> The Season Pass that I set up recently now shows up in Recording History as "no longer in program guide".
> 
> So I, and possibly you, will have to set up the new Season Pass that now takes its place.
> 
> In my TiVoWeb, the Season Passes are as follow:-
> 
> series/2098639 - Old, Empty Season Pass
> series/2106048 - New, Full Season Pass
> 
> Your Mileage May Vary.


It works with the original Torchwood id now - previously it was setup with its own id.


----------



## cwaring

Which is pointless anyway as SPs are channel-specific and it's never been on BBC1 before


----------



## OzSat

But it didn't work for BBC3 which is where it was before - and again now.

Also, BBCHD - so it needed fixing.


----------



## ericd121

*Callsign:* BBC2
*Programme Name:* The Wire
*Date/Time:* Mon 13th July 11:30pm
*Nature of Problem:* Updated Listing

Tivo has this starting at 11:20pm, but *The Radio Times* has this at 11:30pm.

Might be worth adding 15 minutes padding.


----------



## Logan

ITV4
Wed 22nd & Thursday 23rd July

Change of programme

ITV4 have also announced coverage of two extra live stages in this year's Tour de France:

Weds 22 July - Stage 17: Bourg-Saint-Maurice - Le Grand Bornand, ITV4, 12pm -5pm

Thurs 23 July - Stage 18: Annecy Time Trial, ITV4, 12pm - 5pm

http://www.itv.com/sport/tourdefrance/coverageonitv/default.html


----------



## b166er

The Tonight Show on Sky CNBC channel 505 is still showing a generic message indicating that it's hosted by Jay Leno. It's now permanently hosted by Conan O'Brien.

Callsign: CNBCEU (Sky Channel 505)
Programme Name: The Tonight Show
Date/Time: *Mon - Fri 11:00pm*
Nature of Problem: Description shows Host: Jay Leno but he quit, it's now Conan O'Brien

Callsign: CNBCEU (Sky Channel 505)
Programme Name: The Tonight Show
Date/Time: *Sat & Sun 8:00pm*
Nature of Problem: Description shows Host: Jay Leno but he quit, it's now Conan O'Brien

Callsign: CNBCEU (Sky Channel 505)
Programme Name: The Tonight Show
Date/Time: *Sat & Sun 8:45pm*
Nature of Problem: Description shows Host: Jay Leno but he quit, it's now Conan O'Brien


----------



## nickf

My Sky3 listings seem to be COMPLETELY wrong. eg, right now (11pm 23rd July) TiVo has Street Wars, DigiGuide is showing "Killing Mum and Dad". I first noticed because TiVo thinks it is recording Futurama episodes, but it's nothing of the sort.


----------



## OzSat

nickf said:


> My Sky3 listings seem to be COMPLETELY wrong. eg, right now (11pm 23rd July) TiVo has Street Wars, DigiGuide is showing "Killing Mum and Dad". I first noticed because TiVo thinks it is recording Futurama episodes, but it's nothing of the sort.


The problem was found and all is correct from tomorrow


----------



## OzSat

cyril said:


> Callsign:rockworld.tv 378, NMETV 382 and MTVHD 384
> Programme:all
> Provider: Sky Digital
> postcode: NW1
> 
> no listings available


MTVHD listings are now available.


----------



## cwaring

Despite what Tivo is telling you, "CHUCK" is on as normal tomorrow (ie Tuesday) @ 9pm (10pm on +1).

Not sure why Tivo thinks it isn't


----------



## cwaring

I've just figured out what's wrong and can only assume that no-one ever recording anything on Virgin1!!

I'm not sure which channel's programme schedule it is that Tivo is showing on Channels 119 & 120 on my Virgin Media-powered box, but it certainly ain't Virgin1/+1 

Have attached a couple of files; one is what Tivo thinks is on, the other is what DigiGuide has listed. I think the problem is easy to spot 

ETA: Okay. What happened? What DG screen-shot should be 1280x1024!!


----------



## splateagle

Getting the same utter garbage as cwaring for my Virgin 1 & Virgin 1 +1 listings... in my case using a Sony Freeview box and the affected channels are 20 & 35

unable to raise anyone at TiVo to address this so far... anyone have a fix?


----------



## steveroe

For anyone else who missed Chuck tonight, it is repeated on Monday at 10pm Virgin 1 (11pm +1)


----------



## cwaring

I guess you didn't see my post (above) the day before?


----------



## OzSat

Virgin1 should be fixed in tomorrow evening's update


----------



## cwaring

steveroe said:


> For anyone else who missed Chuck tonight, it is repeated on Monday at 10pm Virgin 1 (11pm +1)


Also Friday @ 8pm (9pm on +1) according to both my Tivo _and_ DigiGuide; so they can't both be wrong


----------



## DeadKenny

I've almost been on the verge of removing Virgin from my TiVo as the listings have been utterly wrong for so long it's just useless. Though what they actually are showing seems to be crap compared to what's listed.


----------



## cwaring

Well this is the first time I've seen it happen, but then I don't watch the channel much.

(Probably should move this to the related DISCUSSION thread )


----------



## SteveA

I've noticed that on Sky Arts (on Sky), repeats of programs that match Wishlists or Season Passes all get recorded.

I assume Tribune don't realise these are repeats.

A recent example was David Gilmour - Remember That Night, but it seems to happen to any show recorded from the channel.


----------



## cwaring

I think that will be a guide data/28-day rule problem.


----------



## romanpj

Callsign (or full channel name): ITV3 (10)
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Life
Date/Time:14 Aug, 21:00 & others

Nature of Problem: Season Pass not seeing all episodes.


----------



## OzSat

romanpj said:


> Callsign (or full channel name): ITV3 (10)
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Life
> Date/Time:14 Aug, 21:00 & others
> 
> Nature of Problem: Season Pass not seeing all episodes.


You'll need to post examples as it seems OK here.


----------



## staffie2001uk

romanpj said:


> Callsign (or full channel name): ITV3 (10)
> Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): Life
> Date/Time:14 Aug, 21:00 & others
> 
> Nature of Problem: Season Pass not seeing all episodes.


My season pass for Life broke and was not going to record the episode on Wednesday 26th August. I assumed that this was something to do with the split in the series, looking at the original US air dates. 
Searched for Life and setup a new season pass and now all appears well.

Platform: Freeview
Area: North West (Winter Hill)


----------



## OzSat

Keep the old one too - as it may get fixed


----------



## romanpj

Existing SP shows no upcoming episodes so I checked the listings for upcoming episodes (after verifying on Digiguide) and setup a new SP for the episodes I found. This seems to work but is not very satisfactory and undermines my confidence in Tivo. Only reason I spotted it was some references to events in episodes I'd never seen (which hopefully will be repeated at some point).

Is it possible to compare the difference between the old and new SP's to understand why they're not working properly?


----------



## cjanderson

yes, same issue with Life on ITV3, i had one ep from 19th Aug recorded, saw no more, looked and saw there were no missed recordings.

Set up the season pass again for 2/9 onwards but does mean 1 ep was missed - the one on 26th aug. which is annoying, as thats the resolution of the cliff hanger from 19th august.

not had that happen before, most annoying.


----------



## riggers

Monday evening 7th September on BBC1WSM on analogue and BBC1EM on Sky.

Tivo says there is an edition of local news being shown at 10.25, then 5 minutes of "Would I lie to you?" then second edition of local news at 10.40 followed by another 20 minutes of "Would I lie to you?".

The second local news shouldn't be there and "Would I lie to you?" should be 30 minutes long.


----------



## cwaring

Confirmed same here for BBC1NTH. Looks like it's a proper problem, iyswim


----------



## cwaring

http://www.radiotimes.com/ListingsS...67&jspLocation=/jsp/prog_details_fullpage.jsp

Updated listing
Thursday 10 September 
4:45pm - 7:00pm 
BBC2
Coverage of the Women's Football Euro Final.

UPDATED LISTING: A new addition to the schedule, which replaces The Hairy Bikers, Trust Me I'm a Dealer, Pointless and Eggheads. The latter two programmes can be seen tomorrow afternoon at their usual times; the former will be shown at a later date.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> http://www.radiotimes.com/ListingsS...67&jspLocation=/jsp/prog_details_fullpage.jsp
> 
> Updated listing
> Thursday 10 September
> 4:45pm - 7:00pm
> BBC2
> Coverage of the Women's Football Euro Final.


Carl,

I guess that you are still hoping for a real world repeat of Not The Nine O' Clock News's particularly memorable sketch of 25 or so years ago in which two teams of women footballers, none of whom are wearing bras, swap football shirts at the end of the match in just the same way as the guys do.

Sadly there is no trace of this via Google all these many years later (not even when I do the search in non safe and unfiltered mode).

Apologies in advance to any easily offended female members of the Tivo UK forum who may stumble upon this post.


----------



## cwaring

Nope. Simply pointing out a schedule change in an approproate thread. What was appropriate about _your_ post in this thread? 

(Of course, I've had to also break the rule to point it out to you.)


----------



## Foxy

I'm not sure if this is the correct place, since I'm not sure if it is a channel lineup or listing problem.

I'm setting recordings for Criminal Minds on Wednesdays at 21:00 & 22:00 on VIRG1. This is listed on the TiVo as being on channel 20 (freeview). When I come to watch them the 1st episode is something else (I THINK it was the program that was on an hour before), and the 2nd corresponds to the description of the episode that was listed for 21:00. This makes me think that I MIGHT have the channels screwed up and I might be recording the VRG1FV1 showing. Can someone confirm that VIRG1 is the Virgin 1 channel and is on Freeview 20 and that VRG1FV1 is the Virgin 1 Plus1 channel and is on Freeview 35? I remember that when they were 1st added there was confusion over the Virgin1 channels and I have recently rerun guided setup. Have I chosed the wrong channels?


----------



## Pete77

Foxy said:


> Can someone confirm that VIRG1 is the Virgin 1 channel and is on Freeview 20 and that VRG1FV1 is the Virgin 1 Plus1 channel and is on Freeview 35? I remember that when they were 1st added there was confusion over the Virgin1 channels and I have recently rerun guided setup. Have I chosed the wrong channels?


Your Tivo will be correct about the channel numbers but your Freeview box more than likely needs a Factory Reset and full channel scan to make it start using the new channel numbers.


----------



## Foxy

Pete77 said:


> Your Tivo will be correct about the channel numbers but your Freeview box more than likely needs a Factory Reset and full channel scan to make it start using the new channel numbers.


Thanks, Pete77, it looks like you are correct! MY freeview box IS currently showing V1 on channel 20, whereas the Tivo's freeview box, on 20, is warning me that I might need retune to get V1. Do the 2 channel 20s refer to different frequencies?


----------



## Pete77

Foxy said:


> Thanks, Pete77, it looks like you are correct! MY freeview box IS currently showing V1 on channel 20, whereas the Tivo's freeview box, on 20, is warning me that I might need retune to get V1. Do the 2 channel 20s refer to different frequencies?


The only channels guaranteed to stay the same on Freeview for numbering are channels 1 to 5, apart from that the whole thing is a land grab exercise where the bigger companies are constantly offering financial inducements to channels with less viewers or the owners of channels that are closed down to let them have those lower numbered channels as the lower your channel number is and the nearer to 1 it is the more likely a channel surfer will hop on to and start watching your channel. Look at how ITV3 and ITV4 have progressively gained lower numbers on Freeview over the years.

The channel number on Freeview just points to the frequency currently allocated to that Channel number as agreed by the members of the Freeview marketing coalition and/or any pay tv operators on the DTT platform. These channel number allocations can be and regularly have been changed to other frequencies showing other channels throughout the history of the DTT platform since OnDigital days. Only channels 1 to 5 have remained unaltered throughout.

Many of the older Freeview boxes did not self retune when the channels changed but required you to run a manual channel re-scan. In this case the frequency of the Virgin channel has remained the same but the channel number allocated to it in the Freeview EPG has been changed. Your Freeview box only catches up with this when you do the channel re-scan. Tivo is normally updated for Freeview platform number changes on the actual night they happen, or at least within 24 hours of it if your Tivo calls back to Tivo HQ at least once per day.


----------



## simbeav

Is it just me or is the guide data gradually going from bad to worse - unfortunately I usually only spot it 6 weeks later when I come to watch a programme that ends up being something completely different 

Anyway - Virgin Media (and probably others) -C4 - 21:00 - 25th September - Derren Brown - How to be a Psychic Spy (3/4) will not record as a duplicate - Not a suprise as the guide data has been all over the place for Derren Brown shows..

Probably applies to S4C as well.


----------



## BobBlueUK

*Callsign (or full channel name):* ITV1LON
*Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* X Factor
*Date/Time:* Sat 17/10/09 20:00 - 22:00

*Nature of Problem:* Existing season pass (for *The* X Factor) is not picking up tonight's episode.


----------



## Marzbar

BobBlueUK said:


> *Callsign (or full channel name):* ITV1LON
> *Programme Name (as shown on TiVo):* X Factor
> *Date/Time:* Sat 17/10/09 20:00 - 22:00
> 
> *Nature of Problem:* Existing season pass (for *The* X Factor) is not picking up tonight's episode.


Same on ITV1CEN.


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign:*: Sky1/2
*Programme Name:* NCIS: Los Angeles
*Date/Time:* Various
*Nature of Problem:* Orphaned SP

Just noticed that there are supposed to be two episodes back-to-back both this and next week. However, the show seems to have been given two different TMSIDs; one for the first episode and one for the rest


----------



## OzSat

Can you post some actual times?



cwaring said:


> *Callsign:*: Sky1/2
> *Programme Name:* NCIS: Los Angeles
> *Date/Time:* Various
> *Nature of Problem:* Orphaned SP
> 
> Just noticed that there are supposed to be two episodes back-to-back both this and next week. However, the show seems to have been given two different TMSIDs; one for the first episode and one for the rest


----------



## cwaring




----------



## OzSat

I think 'Identity' is the only incorrect episode



cwaring said:


>


----------



## cwaring

Okay, but an SP set for the first ep will not pick up any other episode in the series. If people don't realise this they're gonna wonder why they've missed them all


----------



## cwaring

*Callsign:* LIVING
*Programme Name:* PAMELA ANDERSON AT HOME WITH JOE / PAMELA ANDERSON WHEN JOE CAME TO STAY 
*Date/Time:* Various
*Nature of Problem:* Same show, two titles so two TMSIDs, etc.; plus you can't set a SP for either series!


----------



## cwaring

Sorry! Please ignore the above post  I have just learned that they are in fact two, one-off, programmes.


----------



## dvdfever

Channel: BBC2 102 on Sky
Programme: Something for the Weekend
Today 10-11.30am
Problem: Didn't record

This is a manual season pass for this particular show and I've no idea why but it didn't record. I only spotted it at 11.15 so will have to catch up on bits of it later, but in a panic I just went to record the rest of it from that point onwards and so I presume that's why when I went into the To Do List I couldn't see why it hadn't recorded.

I'll have to set up a manual recording for the same time period in future just in case the regular one doesn't work, although this is the first time this has happened since I can remember.

Edit: Just had a look at the programme set up to record before it, The Andrew Marr Show. Usually runs from 9-10am. Today was a one-off longer show from 9-10.25am. Didn't spot that beforehand as I wasn't expecting it. D'oh!


----------



## cwaring

If you recorded the first part of "The Noughties: Was That It?" on BBC3 the please note that the second part ofhas a different TMSID so will need a seperate recording set.


----------



## dvdfever

Channel: BBC2 102 on Sky
Programme: Something for the Weekend
Today 10-11.30am
Problem: Didn't record

Again, and this time really oddly...

Once again, this is a manual season pass for this particular show and I've no idea why but it didn't record. I only spotted it at 11.15 so will have to catch up on bits of it later, but in a panic I just went to record the rest of it from that point onwards, hence why when I went into the To Do List I couldn't see why it hadn't recorded.

However, I checked Andrew Marr's show and that was only 9-10am today, so no overlap.

I went to next Sunday's showing and it wasn't listed there either (but is for Sun 13th Dec) and there was nothing in the To Do List as a reason why it wasn't going to get recorded next Sunday. Hence, I'm totally baffled. Can anyone explain this please?


----------



## mrtickle

Depends what you mean by your term "manual season pass". If you mean it's a manual repeating recording for BBC1 every Sunday 10-11.30am, then clashes will appear in your Recording History, and if there aren't clashes it should record.

This series however is a split season pass, easily spotted in a tivoweb search or even tivo's own title search screen - you get two matches. If you don't have a season pass set up for the "wrong" series that was used today you wouldn't have got a recording


----------



## dvdfever

mrtickle said:


> Depends what you mean by your term "manual season pass". If you mean it's a manual repeating recording for BBC1 every Sunday 10-11.30am, then clashes will appear in your Recording History, and if there aren't clashes it should record.


Yep, that's what I've had to do now (and should've done 3 weeks ago but I forgot. D'oh. Stilll, it was only the Sugababes and Jason Manford today, and I've been to funnier funerals)



> This series however is a split season pass, easily spotted in a tivoweb search or even tivo's own title search screen - you get two matches. If you don't have a season pass set up for the "wrong" series that was used today you wouldn't have got a recording


Ah, didn't know about that. The next question is - how would I know about that? And why have they done that? Ta.


----------



## JudyB

*Callsign:* BBC2 England on Sky
*Programme Name:* Delia through the Decades
*Date/Time:* Monday 18th January and 25th January
*Nature of Problem:* Season Pass not picking up episodes

Last week I set up a Season Pass for this, but I realized today that it is not going to record this evening's episode.
I checked and confirmed that my first Season Pass is still there - and knows about tomorrow morning's repeat of last week's episode - but it is not picking up tonight's episode.
I have now set up a *second *Season Pass for this which will record tonight's episode, but checking shows that neither Season Pass will record next Monday's episode...

It looks like there are at least three sets of listings for "Delia through the Decades" on BBC 2 England in the Tivo data, one per episode(?). In addition to this it looks like it may also think that the same programme is on BBC1 this evening too!

Clearly too late to fix for today, but perhaps this could be fixed somehow for next week?


----------



## cwaring

Channel: BBC News (601 on VM)
Programme: Newswatch, 20:45 Fri, 0745 Sat

The BBC are now - at long last! - recognising this programme in it's own right (ie an entry in programme listings and iPlayer) so can I assume it will appear in Tivo's listings shortly?


----------



## sjp

new season of 24 - Sky1 and Sky2

the first weeks data seems to be fine but week 2 looks a little generic at the moment.

there could be an update in the pipeline I suppose.


----------



## cwaring

I would assume so too. This week's generic data only changed last week


----------



## Pete77

Show Title Survivors
Duration 0:50
Original Air Date 18/01/2010
Channel 101 BBC1 
Showing Date Tue 19th Jan 21:00

My Season Pass created for the last series of Survivors on BBC One didn't pick up the first episode of the new series broadcast last Monday night. Instead it recorded the version with signing for the deaf broadcast in the early hours of the morning a couple of days later. Bizarrely these signed episodes of a series are still treated by as being the same episode of the same series by Tribune on any series that gets deaf signed versions.

As there is nothing showing in Recording History for Survivors for last Monday I presume that Tribune must have created a new series TMSID for the first episode of the new series or treated it as a standalone program?

This seems to be fixed for this coming Tuesday's (27th January) episode, which is scheduled to be recorded by my Series One Season Pass.


----------



## Fred Smith

The first episode of the second series of Survivors was broadcast Tuesday 12th January 21.00.

There was no broadcast on *Tuesday* 19th January 21.00 due to football. The broadcast on Tuesday 19th January 01.10 was a repeat of the first episode of the second series.

The second episode of the second series of Survivors is due to be broadcast Tuesday 26th January 21.00.


----------



## Pete77

Fred Smith said:


> The first episode of the second series of Survivors was broadcast Tuesday 12th January 21.00.
> 
> There was no broadcast on *Tuesday* 19th January 21.00 due to football. The broadcast on Tuesday 19th January 01.10 was a repeat of the first episode of the second series.


But did you also have a Season Pass from the first series of Survivors and if so did it pick up this first episode of the new series broadcast last Monday night?


----------



## Fred Smith

Pete77 said:


> But did you also have a Season Pass from the first series of Survivors and if so did it pick up this first episode of the new series broadcast last Monday night?


My season pass recorded the first episode on Tuesday 12th January 21.00, it does show in recording history for Tuesday 19th January 01.10 but it was not recorded as it had already been.

I can't remember if the season pass carried on from last year or it it was a newly set-up this year, as I record both the SD and HD versions just in case the HD version does not get recorded. Wonders of FTA HD receivers and USB HDD's.


----------



## Pete77

Fred Smith said:


> My season pass recorded the first episode on Tuesday 12th January 21.00


My Tivo was completely full up on 12th January so couldn't have recorded the episode. Mystery solved.

However in this case the signed version having the same Season Pass as the normal version served a useful purpose, although I'm sure any deaf Tivo owners must find it very annoying that Tivo won't let them set a Season Pass for the deaf signed series of a program rather than the ordinary unsigned one. Not least because this would mean them being unable to record the signed version with a Season Pass.

This doesn't just apply to Survivors but to all series that get deaf signed transmissions over night on a later date.

In 2010 I would have thought it was cheaper to provide a grant for anyone profoundly deaf enough to need deaf signing to let them have some kind of IPTV player that let them watch the deaf signed version that way, rather than to give up many hours of night time tv space to the task.


----------



## Milhouse

Any reason there is no listing info - none at all - for BBC Alba (call sign BBCALBA), Sky 168 (CR0 postcode)?


----------



## AMc

*Callsign: BBC4 and BBC2 (Freeview)
Programme Name: Mad Men
Date/Time: Wednesday 27th January 22:00
Nature of Problem: First Run Only Season Pass not picking up episodes*

AFAIK this is the first UK airing of season 3. BBC were repeating series 2 so I set my season pass to FRO but the Original Air Dates for the first two episodes of second series appear to be wrong & miss the FRO criteria
e.g.

Episode Title Out of Town 
Episode Description Don accidentally learns a secret a... 
Date/Time Wed 27th Jan 22:00 
Original Air Date Sun 16th Aug 2009

Episode Title Love Among the Ruins 
Episode Description Don is brought in to save the day...
Date/Time Wed 27th Jan 22:45 
Original Air Date Sun 23rd Aug 2009 

The third episode also has a weird OAD but not so dramatic?

Episode Title My Old Kentucky Home 
Episode Description Roger Sterling throws an expensive party
Date/Time Wed 3rd Feb 22:00 
Original Air Date Mon 25th Jan 2010 

I nearly missed tomorrow's double bill, I know there are those who don't believe FRO ever works but I rarely have a problem and given the profile of this series I figured I'd report the problem to give others warning.

[Discussion elsewhere if you must]


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign: BBC1Sco 
Channel Number: 101
Platform: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Reporting Scotland
Date/Time: Weekdays 6.30pm
Problem: Completely screwed up SP

For years a SP would record *Reporting Scotland* at 6.30pm, then the programme title changed to *Reporting Scotland;Weather*. The SP stayed the same but this change also caught the afternoon news programme at 1.30pm and the late evening programme at 10.30pm plus the weekend news bulletins.

It was a complete pain in the backside, deleting all the unwanted afternoon/late evening and weekend news bulletins, week after week after week after week after week after week.............

At the beginning of January this year, for some unknown reason, the SP title was changed back to *Reporting Scotland* and only the early evening bulletin was, thankfully, being recorded. No more deleting unwanted programmes.

Checking the TDL, no programme was due to be recorded on 1/2, 2/2 or 3/2 and nothing was listed in Recording History.

On Mon 1/2, Tue 2/2 & Wed 3/2, the programme title will change back to *Reporting Scotland;Weather* and........you'll never guess what?

On Thur 4/2, the programme title reverts back to *Reporting Scotland*, so the existing SP will catch it.

FFS Tribune, where is the logic in a long-running, daily news programme changing its name for only three days, which means it needs a new SP??!!!

I sincerely hope when Virgin launch their TiVo service in the UK, they tell Tribune to take a running jump off the nearest bridge!!


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign: BBC2Scd
Channel Number: 102
Platform: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Australian Open Tennis
Problem: Wrong Channel

Thank you Tribune for your completely useless guide data, which put the tennis final on the wrong channel, which meant I missed it. 

The final was actually on BBC1Sco and not BBC2SCD, so I recorded 3.5hrs of absolute rubbish. :down:


----------



## steveroe

Andy Leitch said:


> Thank you Tribune for your completely useless guide data, which put the tennis final on the wrong channel, which meant I missed it.


You can thank the BBC, they switched it to BBC1 from BBC2 - as we all know a lot of people can't get BBC2 so if something "important" happens they must switch it to BBC1 :down:


----------



## mrtickle

Looks like every weekday, with FIVER+1 wrong as well

Callsign: Fiver (176)

TiVo's schedule:


Code:


14:00	Bridezillas
15:00	8 Simple Rules
15:30	8 Simple Rules
16:00	8 Simple Rules
16:30	8 Simple Rules
17:00	Everybody Hates Chris

Schedule as broadcast today, and published on Sky EPG and Digiguide:



Code:


14:00	Bridezillas
15:00	Wild Animal ER
15:30	8 Simple Rules
16:00	8 Simple Rules
16:30	8 Simple Rules
17:00	8 Simple Rules

ie the whole schedule is 30 minutes out from 15:00 onwards! The guide data for 8 Simple Rules 7pm showings are all wrong too, as were all the episodes shown over the weekend :-(

Finally this:
23:00	To Be Announced

isn't very helpful - are Fiver not supplying data or updates?

Please can this be looked at urgently as it affects many hours of data this week alone...


----------



## Pete77

steveroe said:


> You can thank the BBC, they switched it to BBC1 from BBC2 - as we all know a lot of people can't get BBC2 so if something "important" happens they must switch it to BBC1 :down:


Presumably the BBC is just ratings obsessed and as a fair few tvs and set top boxes still start up always showing BBC1 they think far less viewers may then switch to an opposition channel run by another broadcaster if they stumble on an exciting live tv tennis final featuring a British player.

I really don't see how this kind of thinking is acceptable in an increasingly Sky+, Freeview+ Freesat PVR world, especially at such a relatively anti social early hour on a Sunday morning.

It also sucks because it is an advantage which the BBC have purely by dint of BBC1 being the first ever television channel and hence there is no level playing field in this area with rival broadcasters.

Of course I'm surprised to hear that Andy did not suffer this disappointment on his Sky HD box having told us several years ago that Tivo was dead and that Sky HD was the future.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Andy Leitch said:


> Callsign: BBC1Sco
> Channel Number: 101
> Platform: Sky Digital
> Postcode: DG2
> Programme Name: Reporting Scotland
> Date/Time: Weekdays 6.30pm
> Problem: Completely screwed up SP
> 
> For years a SP would record *Reporting Scotland* at 6.30pm, then the programme title changed to *Reporting Scotland;Weather*. The SP stayed the same but this change also caught the afternoon news programme at 1.30pm and the late evening programme at 10.30pm plus the weekend news bulletins.


Further info.

The rogue *Reporting Scotland;Weather* SP has TMSID SH868005000 and the proper *Reporting Scotland* SP has TMSID SH3893320000


----------



## RichardJH

Pete77 said:


> Presumably the BBC is just ratings obsessed and as a fair few tvs and set top boxes still start up always showing BBC1 they think far less viewers may then switch to an opposition channel run by another broadcaster if they stumble on an exciting live tv tennis final featuring a British player.
> 
> I really don't see how this kind of thinking is acceptable in an increasingly Sky+, Freeview+ Freesat PVR world, especially at such a relatively anti social early hour on a Sunday morning.
> 
> It also sucks because it is an advantage which the BBC have purely by dint of BBC1 being the first ever television channel and hence there is no level playing field in this area with rival broadcasters.
> 
> Of course I'm surprised to hear that Andy did not suffer this disappointment on his Sky HD box having told us several years ago that Tivo was dead and that Sky HD was the future.


Once again Pete doesn't understand "No Discussion" in the thread title


----------



## mrtickle

RichardJH said:


> Once again Pete doesn't understand "No Discussion" in the thread title


...and steveroe, and me. Anyway I blame Andy Leitch for the tone of the complaint  because it was entirely the BBC's fault for deliberately making an impossibly late change as discussed ad nauseum. It was not a listings error that could have been avoided. Even with perfect continuously live guide data updates, instead of Daily Calls - your BBC1 Season Passes _still_ wouldn't have magically recorded the non-sports programme that was blatted over to BBC2 last Sunday with no notice. Because your SP was for BBC1. And vice-versa if you wanted to record the sport which was scheduled for BBC2 and then switched to BBC1. The perfectly justified ire should be directed squarely at the BBC, _not_ Tribune or TiVo.

And I've gone and done it again and discussed it here - sorry all.


----------



## Pete77

mrtickle said:


> The perfectly justified ire should be directed squarely at the BBC, _not_ Tribune or TiVo.


And if anyone wants the BBC management to ever sit up and take notice and stop doing this kind of thing they will only do so if enough formal complaints are logged at https://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/forms/

Make sure to mention the fact that the recording you set on your Tivo, Sky+, V+, Freeview+ or Freesat PVR didn't happen due to this nonsense and that you were unable to then watch the program later or at all due to the BBC not paying for the rights for the Australian tennis to make it available to live stream or download for the next 7 days at www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer

*EDIT:* It now transpires that it is not the first time the BBC has done this BBC Two to BBC One channel switch nonsense with either Andy Murray or Grand Slam tennis and that the same thing happened back on 1st July 2008 during Wimbledon fortnight. But when the then BBC Head of Sport tried to justify the decision on his blog at http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/sporteditors/2008/07/everyone_who_loves_sport_knows.html he received an overwhelming raspberry from viewers using PVRs and/or plain old fashioned VHS video recorders.

So it seems the BBC is incapable of learning any lessons on this subject.


----------



## ericd121

Heads Up.

Possible problem with Survivors.

On one Tivo I have,



Code:


Survivors
Upcoming Showings

Episode Num 	Orig.Air Date		Channel		Date		Time
UNKNOWN	 	Tue 2nd Feb 2010	BBC1EAST	Tue 9th Feb 	01:50
UNKNOWN	 	Tue 16th Feb 2010	BBC1EAST	Tue 16th Feb 	21:00

On the other Tivo, I have,


Code:


Survivors 
Upcoming Showings

Episode Num	Orig.Air Date		Channel		Date		Time
UNKNOWN		Tue 9th Feb 2010	BBC1EAST	Tue 9th Feb	21:00
UNKNOWN		Tue 9th Feb 2010	BBC1EAST	Tue 16th Feb 	03:05

If either data set is replicated on your Tivo, you may miss one of the next two episodes;
or possibly more annoyingly, have to put up with watching a signed version.


----------



## Pete77

ericd121 said:


> If either data set is replicated on your Tivo, you may miss one of the next two episodes;
> 
> or possibly more annoyingly, have to put up with watching a signed version.


Its pretty poor that Tribune should have this wrong on a flagship program shown at Prime Time. I'm also strongly of the opinion that the signed overnight versions of any series should be treated as being a different series in its own right with its own Season Pass. Otherwise deaf viewers won't be able to record the signed version with a Season Pass or Wishlist and will have to set these episodes to record manually.

In fact I strongly believe that most of Tribune's whole confusion comes from the signed version as this also runs a week behind the non signed version of the program.

I have set a manual recording of tomorrow night's non signed episode and also the one a week later so as not to take any chances. Perhaps I even need to set a repeating Manual Recording once a week at this time until comes to an end, although I suppose there is always the Iplayer as a worst case.


----------



## Pete77

On actually looking at my Tivo for the BBC1 London area my current Survivors Season Pass only knows about the following two episodes


> Survivors 9/2 1.50am 101 BBC1LDN Original Air Date 2/2/2010 *Tmsid EP010208795008 SeriesObjID 3551174/-1*
> 
> Samantha orders Tom's arrest. and the Family meets a trader called Billy (R)
> 
> Survivors 16/2 9.00pm 101 BBC1LDN Original Air Date 16/2/2010 *Tmsid EP01208795009 SeriesObjID 3551174/-1
> *
> The family go south in order to find a new home, and Al and Sarah enjoy their new romance.


However at 9pm tomorrow evening the BBC1 Tivo EPG lists:-


> Survivors 9/2 9.00pm 101 BBC1LDN Original Air Date 9/2/2010 *Tmsid SH01115534000 Series Obj ID 4557150/-1*


And at 9pm on 16/2 it lists:-


> Survivors 16/2 9.00pm 101 BBC1LDN Original Air Date 16/2/2010 *Tmsid EP01208795009 Series ObjID 3551174/-1*


So the two screw ups made by Tribune are orphaning the 9pm episode on 9th February from its Season Pass by making it only a show (SH) and not an episode (EP) and hence assigning it to a different Series ObjID (4557150 instead of 3551174) and giving the episode on 16/2 at 9pm the EP number of what should have been the episode on 9th February.

I would be interested to hear what Sky+, Freeview+, BBC Freesat and V+ owners report in terms of any series link they have for Survivors re tomorrow's episide at 9pm and whether or not it is down to be recorded. In particular is the screw up a Tribune alone originated event or does it originate in a data and series link screw up originated by the BBC?


----------



## AENG

It's OK on my Freesat Humax Foxsat-HDR on both BBC One (Ch 101) and BBC HD (Ch 109).


----------



## JudyB

Callsign: SKY1
Programme Name: Lost, 24 plus other programmes
Date/Time: Saturday/Sunday/Monday 20/21/22 February 2010
Nature of Problem: Incorrect listings

The listings for Lost and 24 are currently wrong for next weekend.
Lost is showing 2 extra bad episodes and 24 has one episode listed for the wrong day (all "bad" episodes seem to have "generic" descriptions):

Lost: Saturday 20-Feb-2010 9:00PM - should be "Liar Liar"
Lost: Sunday 21-Feb-2010 9:00PM - should be "24: 11PM to 12AM"
24: Monday 22-Feb-2010 9:00PM - should be "How to Get what you want"

I got details of the "correct" programmes from Sky's Quickview listings (here).


----------



## JudyB

JudyB said:


> Callsign: SKY1
> Programme Name: Lost, 24 plus other programmes
> Date/Time: Saturday/Sunday/Monday 20/21/22 February 2010
> Nature of Problem: Incorrect listings


Fixed in the lasted updates.


----------



## cwaring

DOLLHOUSE on SCI-FI (135 on Virgin Media)

Other than it being shown as repeated on Sunday, which it isn't this week, there is a _major_ problem next week.

Sci-Fi are showing the last three epsides back-to-back on Tuesday and then Saturday. At the moment, Tivo is showing the usual one ep per week on Tues, Thurs Sun & Mon.

While there is yet time for these changes to come through, I thought I'd just post this for people who Tivo the show to keep an eye out!


----------



## JudyB

cwaring said:


> DOLLHOUSE on SCI-FI (135 on Virgin Media)
> 
> Other than it being shown as repeated on Sunday, which it isn't this week, there is a _major_ problem next week.
> 
> Sci-Fi are showing the last three epsides back-to-back on Tuesday and then Saturday. At the moment, Tivo is showing the usual one ep per week on Tues, Thurs Sun & Mon.


The 3 episodes on Tuesday are correct for Sky viewers following last night's updates (SCIEU channel 129).


----------



## cwaring

Fixed here too. Typical. The day after I spot a problem it gets fixed


----------



## simbeav

Callsign: BBC1Wal 
Channel Number: 101
Platform: Virgin Media
Postcode: CF5
Date/Time: All morning Tuesday 23rd February

Problem: Britain's really disgusting food on for 7 and a half hours !

I've noticed this happening regularly - BBC1 Wales having one programme (usually from the night before) lasting all morning - The Morning after the supebowl had a listing for superbowl all morning. Other BBC regions seem ok.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign: BBC1Sco
Platform: Sky Digital
Channel Number: 101
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Famous Rich And Jobless
Date/Time: Tues 9/3 9pm & Wed 10/3 9pm
Nature of Problem: Broken/divorced SP

Two different SP's for this series.
Tuesday programme TMSID SH01121538000
Wednesday programme TMSID EP01121537500


----------



## Pete77

Program:- *Countdown*
Channel:- *Channel 4*
Time: *15.25*
Platform:- *Sky Digital, Ch 104*

Certain episodes of Countdown on Channel 4 that are being selected by my Countdown Season Pass (Keep Until Space Needed, Keep only one episode) are being shown with a truncated program name of "ountdown" in my Tivoweb "To Do" list, even though other episodes of the series are described correctly as Countdown. As I'm not actually at home at present I can't tell whether that program name error is also replicated in the normal Tivo interface.

But looking at my current Tivoweb To Do list the episodes on Tuesday 4th March and Tuesday 5th March at 15.25 are wrongly described as "*ountdown*", even though the episodes on Wednesday 3rd March, Monday 8th March, Wednesday 10th March, Thurdsay 11th March and Friday 12th March at 15.25 are correctly described as being Countdown.

I have seen this error with an ountdown description of the series name occur on several previous occasions in my Tivoweb ToDo list. Who is at fault here? Is it Tribune or Channel 4?


----------



## sjp

Heads up time... Unlikely to be fixed in time.

Looks like the final part of

Eddie Izzard Marathon Man on BBC3

has dropped out of the SP that recorded the first 2.

Starts this Thursday at 22:30 and repeated several times.


----------



## PhilG

Since the weekend, my Tivos schedules for Comedy Central (126), Comedy Central +1 (127) and Comedy Central Extra (128) are 1 hour out

Programs are in the listings an hour earlier than they are actually being broadcast 

No other channels seem to be affected


----------



## OzSat

PhilG said:


> Since the weekend, my Tivos schedules for Comedy Central (126), Comedy Central +1 (127) and Comedy Central Extra (128) are 1 hour out
> 
> Programs are in the listings an hour earlier than they are actually being broadcast
> 
> No other channels seem to be affected


Just checked here and they are right (at list TiVo matches Sky) - but I have today's update!


----------



## Pete77

*Channel:*- Sky Three (Ch 108)
*Program:-* Mile High
*Platform:- * Sky Digital
*
Problem:-* The latest weekly episode of Mile High is shown on Sky Three just after midnight on a Sunday and a Monday morning and the Monday morning (late Sunday night) episode is a repeat of the program shown on Sunday morning (late Saturday night).

Despite this last weekend each episode had a different TMSID with a different episode description for each episode, even though the Sunday night/Monday morning episode was a repeat of the Saturday night/Sunday morning episode (as it had also been for the previous two weeks). As a result of this both showings were recorded by my Season Pass even though they were the same episode.

Looking at this Saturday and Sunday night on Tivo's EPG for Sky Three the problem no longer seems to exist as the Sunday night/Monday morning showing is no longer in the EPG and only the Saturday night/Sunday morning showing of Mile High is no longer listed but I wonder if this yet another mistake by Tribune and Mile High will actually be shown nonetheless on Monday morning?


----------



## PhilG

ozsat said:


> Just checked here and they are right (at list TiVo matches Sky) - but I have today's update!


Indeed - Just repeated my daily call and now have CORRECT guide data


----------



## Foxy

Postcode : ML8
Channel: Freeview BBC2 (BBC2SCD)

No listing from tomorrow on - can't set recording for F1!!!


----------



## rondun

Foxy said:


> Postcode : ML8
> Channel: Freeview BBC2 (BBC2SCD)
> 
> No listing from tomorrow on - can't set recording for F1!!!


No listings for BBC2 on Sky either  - guide updated today 10:45


----------



## Ian.Macro

rondun said:


> No listings for BBC2 on Sky either  - guide updated today 10:45


No BBC2 aerial either BBC2 London


----------



## OzSat

The BBC2 problem is fixed is you force a call now.


----------



## cwaring

DRAMA: NCIS: Los Angeles
On: Sky1 (121) 
Date: Thursday 8th April 2010 (starting this evening)
Time: 23:00 to 00:00 (1 hour long)
Missing. Series 1, episode 13.
Callen and co launch into action when one of their own, Dom, is kidnapped. Can they track down his captors, or is there a tragic twist in the tale?
(Stereo, Repeat, Widescreen, Subtitles, 2009, 4 Star)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Excerpt taken from DigiGuide - the world's best TV guide. Copyright (c) GipsyMedia Limited.

This programme is being listed as being a episode of the _*original*_ "NCIS" programme and is therefore not being picked-up by my SP for the new show.

I can understan the confusion as there was a S1 ep of the original show with the same title. In fact, it is this episode that Tivo thinks is being shown as it has the same cast list and ep synopsis.

Only just spotted this as I have been away over the Easter week-end but others may have missed this ep too as the same problem applies to all showings this week. Ironic, given the episode title 

_This needs fixing for the next time this season is shown!!_


----------



## cwaring

If you're wanting to all three of the special debates over the next three weeks, you'll need to know that a single SP won't work as someone has decided to give at least one of them a different title.

In fact, there's at least _three_ different titles.

PRIME MINISTERIAL DEBATE 
PRIME MINISTERIAL DEBATES 
and
The First Election Debate (ITV, Thurs)


----------



## ColinVGrey

Zone Horror +1 Sky 320
Horror1
All dates times.

All times for this channel are out by +40 minutes.


----------



## Andy Leitch

Callsign: BBC1SCO
Channel Number: 101
Platform: Sky Digital
Postcode: DG2
Programme Name: Formula 1 
Date/Time: Saturday 15/5 12:10pm
Problem: Qualifying on Saturday seems to be bumped for Sportscene.

A SP for Formula 1 will not catch the qualifying on BBC1SCO on Saturday as Sportscene seems to take precedence but will catch the race on Sunday.

To record the qualifying, I have to set the channel to BBC1NE on channel 975.


----------



## OzSat

It is correct- F1 will be on BBC2 Scotland (BBC1 elsewhere) next Saturday as BBC1 Scotland is showing live football.


----------



## Pete77

The solution is to also set a Title Wishlist for the program name as very few other programs are called Formula 1 even though a lot have F1 in the program description and some have program titles involving F1 that are in fact some other sport than Formula 1 motor racing

If both a Season Pass and a Wishlist cover the same program you still only get the one recording.


----------



## rondun

The Last Lost on Sky1 106 at 5am on Monday morning to tie in with the US airing isn't in the programme guide


----------



## cwaring

To be fair, it's not showing in DigiGuide yet either. Must have been a very recent decision.


----------



## JudyB

rondun said:


> The Last Lost on Sky1 106 at 5am on Monday morning to tie in with the US airing isn't in the programme guide


This also seems to be repeated on Tuesday (25th) at 9PM, which means that Fringe has vanished for this week (again, not yet in the Tivo listings).


----------



## cwaring

My current DG data has it Friday @ 9pm. As does my parent's "Weekend" magazine. (Daily Mail)


----------



## OzSat

Lost is listing at 5am on Monday is the latest TiVo update!


----------



## Pete77

*Program:-* Mile High
*Platform:-* Sky Digital
*Channel:-* Sky Three (Channel 108)

After completing a full run of the second series of Mile High at midnight last Sunday (March 16th) Mile High is now showing in the Tivo EPG as taking a break from screening for a couple of weeks before reappearing on Sunday 6th June at 10pm and Friday 11th June at 12am (ie Thursday evening from a viewing point of view) but with only generic data against the showings. Throughout the last run of Mile High on Sky Three Tivo has always had proper episode specific EPG data.

However both the scheduled episodes on 6th June and 11th June show the same incorrect OAD of Sun 16th Mar 2008 whereas the first episode of series one of Mile High (if Sky now plans to start showing the series again from the beginning) has an OAD of Sunday 16th February 2003 and Episode 1 of series 2 has an OAD of Sunday 22nd February 2004.

My interest is that after having previously not been aware of the series (due to not being a pay Sky tv subscriber when it was on Sky One and the run on Sky Three never having been actively marketed by Sky) I picked it up at Episode 17 of Series 2 so am very keen to see all the other episodes in Series 1 and 2 without the needless expense of purchasing the full DVD set. It looks like Sky is starting another rerun on June 6th (especially as these showing times are different from those used for the last run) but I am just concerned that this forward data is some kind of dead generic data ghost that will suddenly disappear again from the Tivo EPG. As Sky's own website only shows the Sky Three EPG for the next 7 days its currently impossible to confirm the position either way in that quarter.


----------



## cwaring

Just FYI, DigiGuide has data for Sky3 up to June 11th and "Mile High" is nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Pete77

cwaring said:


> Just FYI, DigiGuide has data for Sky3 up to June 11th and "Mile High" is nowhere to be seen.


Strangely my free Digiguide web account data for Sky Three only currently runs up until 5.30am on Sunday 6th June when Sky Travel is due to be shown. In fact I don't currently have data showing on any channel in the Digiguide web service after the early hours of the morning on 6th June.


----------



## Pete77

Digiguide is now listing three hours worth of Road Wars on Sky Three between 10pm and 1am on Sunday June 6th.

However three hours of Road Wars in a row is not their usual transmission pattern so I wonder if the schedule won't change again between now and its publication in Sky's own EPG this coming Sunday.


----------



## Milhouse

*Program:* Going Postal
*Platform:* Sky Digital
*Channel:* Sky One, Sky One HD, Sky 2

*Description:* _Reporting the story of the Columbine massacre ten years on._

*Should be:* (from radiotimes.com) _First in a two-part adaptation of the Terry Pratchett novel, telling a story of sweet romance and dark revenge set against an ongoing dispute between a traditional postal system and Discworld's equivalent of the internet._

Bit of a difference, no? 

Times appear correct (Sunday and Monday at 6pm for 2 hours), it's just the description which is way off. And the current Genre (Documentary, Special) is almost certainly incorrect, plus the cast for the correct programme are also missing (Richard Coyle,David Suchet,Steve Pemberton,David Morrissey,Charles Dance,Tamsin Grieg etc.).


----------



## cwaring

Platform: *Virgin Media*
Channel #: *135*
Callsign: *SCYFYUNI*
Programme Name: *Painkiller Jane*
Date/Time: *Thurs 22:00* (First showing)
Nature of Problem: *No-longer in EPG*.

Even thought this programme is only in the middle of it's run, and is still listed on the Scy-Fy website, it is no-longer listed in the EPG.

Can we have it back please!

DigiGuide has it listed okay 

EDITED TO ADD:
Just tried to phone this into Tivo CS (ie Sky) and don't want to have to wait for up to nine minutes at VM's diabolical 0844 rates just to report it


----------



## cwaring

I have to add that there seems to be lot of incorrect data for the SyFy channel in general. ie lots of "To be Announced" and "Movie" entries. I just happened to spot the one above as it's a show I watch.

ETA: Reported to Tivo this morning. Let's see how long it takes


----------



## cwaring

Platform: *Virgin Media*
Channel #: *121*
Callsign: *SKY1*
Programme Name: *Stargate SG1*
Date/Time: *10am and 11am Weekdays* 
Nature of Problem: *WRONG TIME THIS WEEK*

Should be 3/4pm on Sky1 and 4/5pm on Sky2 *ONLY*. EPG is right from _next_ week.


----------



## mindwhip

Platform: Virgin Media
Channel #: 135
Callsign: SCYFYUNI
Programme Name: All
Date/Time: All listings since 6am 1st June
Nature of Problem: No episode details, no movie names, inaccurate listings.

Here is a sample (the episode dates are bogus)
Some of the 'Movie' slots have other programmes in them such as Painkiller Jane that has already been reported.
this continues to the end of guide data on 20th June



Code:


135 SYFYUNI - Tue   1st Jun		
Time	Series	Episode
06:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
07:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
08:00:00	Teleshopping	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008) ...
11:00:00	Smallville	No Episode Title ( 1st Mar 2008) ...
12:00:00	Buffy the Vampire Slayer	No Episode Title ( 8th Mar 2008) ...
13:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
14:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
15:10:00	Movie	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008)...
17:00:00	Buffy the Vampire Slayer	No Episode Title ( 8th Mar 2008) ...
18:00:00	A Town Called Eureka	No Episode Title ( 2nd Dec 2008) ...
19:00:00	Smallville	No Episode Title ( 1st Mar 2008) ...
20:00:00	Movie	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008)...
22:00:00	V	No Episode Title ( 1st Apr 2010) ...
23:00:00	Movie	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008)...
135 SYFYUNI  Wed  2nd Jun		...
03:00:00	Mysterious Ways	No Episode Title (24th Jul 2000) ...
04:00:00	Movie	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008)...
06:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
07:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
08:00:00	Teleshopping	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008) ...
11:00:00	Smallville	No Episode Title ( 1st Mar 2008) ...
12:00:00	Buffy the Vampire Slayer	No Episode Title ( 8th Mar 2008) ...
13:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
14:00:00	Angel	No Episode Title (31st Mar 2008) ...
15:00:00	Movie	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008)...
17:00:00	Buffy the Vampire Slayer	No Episode Title ( 8th Mar 2008) ...
18:00:00	A Town Called Eureka	No Episode Title ( 2nd Dec 2008) ...
19:00:00	Smallville	No Episode Title ( 1st Mar 2008) ...
20:00:00	Human Target	No Episode Title ( 5th May 2010) ...
21:00:00	V	No Episode Title ( 1st Apr 2010) ...
22:00:00	Human Target	No Episode Title ( 5th May 2010) ...
23:00:00	Movie	No Episode Title ( 8th Jan 2008)...


----------



## OzSat

SyFy issues should be resolved in latest update


----------



## riggers

BBC1EM Sunday 27/6/10 on Sky platform.

Tivo showing Murder She Wrote on at 3.20.

As most of us will know the England v Germany match is being shown, this has been known since Wednesday evening. Other minor things like F1 also affected.

My last succesful call was at 8.10 this morning.


----------



## AMc

Last Successful Call: Friday 25th Jun at 01:42
BBC2 is also wrong on Sunday 27/6/10 NR13 Freeview
Looks the Eastenders Omnibus is shortened/split and the F1 has switched channels from BBC1 among other things.

*BBC2 Sunday 27th June*


Tivo said:


> 10:00	Something for the Weekend
> 11:30	EastEnders Omnibus
> 13:50	Tara Road	Tara Road
> 15:25	Flog It!	Norwich
> 15:55	Coast	St Kilda Archaeology
> 16:00	Glastonbury 2010: Ray Davies
> 17:30	Athletics	European Trials and UK Championships 2010
> 20:00	Top Gear





BBC website said:


> 11:4012:10 EastEnders Omnibus
> Sun, 27 Jun 2010 - Part 1
> 12:1015:25 Formula 1
> 15:2516:00 Songs of Praise
> 16:0017:30 Glastonbury
> 17:3020:00 Athletics
> 20:0021:00 Top Gear


http://www.bbc.co.uk/bbctwo/programmes/schedules/england/2010/06/27

A word of warning, I'm pretty sure setting recordings for the existing programmes will result in nothing if Tivo listings are updated. I've set a manual recording liberally padded around the Football in case I'm delayed and don't get back in time to watch it live.

Top Gear is still on time, but if there is extra time in the football it could all go to pot I would imagine?
SPECIAL THREAD: Discussion of listing/channel problems


----------



## b166er

It looks like if you want to watch football / formula 1 this weekend then you really need to be setting manual recordings. I just did a manual update and it still doesn't show ITV's world cup coverage for tomorrow.

I think I'll just be relying on digiguide data and watching everything live this weekend.


----------



## kitschcamp

And live via the red button as well. Don't want a channel change half way through the race being missed when you pause


----------



## OzSat

b166er said:


> It looks like if you want to watch football / formula 1 this weekend then you really need to be setting manual recordings. I just did a manual update and it still doesn't show ITV's world cup coverage for tomorrow.
> 
> I think I'll just be relying on digiguide data and watching everything live this weekend.


The changes were too late for last night - so hopefully in tonight's update.

I have them to ensure the updates are in.


----------



## Milhouse

I've got the latest download but there are no World Cup football matches listed for channel 143 (BBCHD) on Sky for Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.

According to the BBC, BBCHD is showing both matches tomorrow (Sunday), Netherlands v Slovakia on Monday at 14:30 and Spain v. Portugal on Tuesday at 19:00.

BBC1 (ch 101) on TiVo has all four matches, albeit with no descriptions for the Monday and Tuesday games.


----------



## OzSat

It depends when the BBC sent out the HD updates, if it was Friday then you should see them this evening.

BBCHD updates are often behind the BBC1/2 updates.


----------



## OzSat

My BBCHD now has correct football for Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Milhouse

ozsat said:


> My BBCHD now has correct football for Sunday and Monday.


Excellent thanks - all good for Sunday and Monday now.


----------



## jrg

Platform: Freeview
Channel #: 24
Callsign: ITV4
Programme Name: Tour de France 2010 Highlights/ Tour De France 2010 Live
Date/Time: All entries
Nature of Problem: "Highlights" and "Live" programmes are under the same programme code


----------



## mrtickle

Channel Callsign: BBC1 (all regions), BBC2, BBCNEWS
Programme Name: Click
Date/Time (shown on TiVo): below
Problem type: 28-day rule not working/duplicates



Code:


No. Channel	Date		Time	TmsId		IsEp	Oiginal Air Date
Week 1
  1 BBCNEWS 	Sun 11th Jul	11:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
  2 BBCNEWS 	Mon 12th Jul	00:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010

Week 2
  3 BBC2    	Thu 15th Jul	03:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
  4 BBCNEWS 	Thu 15th Jul	03:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
  5 BBC1WSM 	Thu 15th Jul	03:50	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
  6 BBCNEWS 	Sat 17th Jul	11:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
  7 BBCNEWS 	Sat 17th Jul	20:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
  8 BBC1WSM 	Sun 18th Jul	04:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
  9 BBCNEWS 	Sun 18th Jul	04:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
 10 BBCNEWS 	Sun 18th Jul	11:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
 11 BBCNEWS 	Mon 19th Jul	00:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010

Week 3
 12 BBC2    	Thu 22nd Jul	03:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
 13 BBCNEWS 	Thu 22nd Jul	03:30	EP3708495008	True	Sat 13th Feb 2010
 14 BBCNEWS 	Sat 24th Jul	11:30	SH3708490000	False	Mon 28th Jan 2008
 15 BBCNEWS 	Sat 24th Jul	15:30	SH3708490000	False	Mon 28th Jan 2008
 16 BBCNEWS 	Sat 24th Jul	20:30	SH3708490000	False	Mon 28th Jan 2008
 17 BBCNEWS 	Sun 25th Jul	04:30	SH3708490000	False	Mon 28th Jan 2008
 18 BBCNEWS 	Sun 25th Jul	11:30	SH3708490000	False	Mon 28th Jan 2008
 19 BBCNEWS 	Mon 26th Jul	00:30	SH3708490000	False	Mon 28th Jan 2008

Each week's episode is the same, so a Season Pass won't work and will not record more than 1 episode a month.
In the above, TmsID needs to be *different* for week1, week2 and week3.


----------



## cwaring

Yes. That had been going on for some time even before I stopped using my Tivo. I _had_ been using a "KUID/1ep Manual SP" but this problem broke even that work-around 

Oh, and on a related issue, while I'm here  
http://www.facebook.com/pages/BBC-C...nent-slot-on-BBC1-or-2-for-it/111707308879171


----------



## cwaring

Yes, BBC1 now running late due to extra time in the World Cup!


----------



## AMc

Callsign (or full channel name): *BBC1EAST* Freeview
Programme Name (as shown on TiVo): *Celebrity MasterChef/Mastermind*
Date/Time: *Friday 23rd July 8.30pm*
Nature of Problem: Someone has had a little moment and has inadvertently added the final of this weeks heat under *Celebrity Mastermind *not *Celebrity MasterChef*

The problem is repeated on Friday 30th of July.

*Celebrity MasterChef* is a 1 hour episode on Wednesday at 8pm, another 1 hour episode on Thursday at 8pm and the final of the week on Friday at 8.30pm for half an hour. All three programmes each week should be under the same season pass. There is then a 2am repeat on the 31st which may be subtitled/signed?

[This feels like it will go one forever but it's probably only a few weeks until the final which will break this predictable format]


----------



## steveroe

(Wow, no listing errors since 21st July - really!?)

BBC2 Freeview
The Great British Bake Off
Tuesday 31st August

Next Tuesday's episode has been orphaned from the previously working season pass and is not being picked up.


----------



## Milhouse

Platform: Sky Digital
Channel: Living, Living1, FIVEUSA, FIVEUP1
Programme: "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation", "CSI: Miami", "CSI: NY"

All episodes are showing generic episode descriptions (ie. "No Episode Title"). It's been like this for several weeks.


----------



## OzSat

Milhouse said:


> Platform: Sky Digital
> Channel: Living, Living1, FIVEUSA, FIVEUP1
> Programme: "CSI: Crime Scene Investigation", "CSI: Miami", "CSI: NY"
> 
> All episodes are showing generic episode descriptions (ie. "No Episode Title"). It's been like this for several weeks.


Looking forward - please can you provide some dates for these generic episodes?


----------



## Milhouse

ozsat said:


> Looking forward - please can you provide some dates for these generic episodes?


I use a Wishlist pass to record CSI. This Wishlist pass is recording a lot of duplicates, for example the same expisode is being recorded from LIVING and then again from LIVING1.

These are some of the episodes I have in ToDo that do not have descriptions:

FIVEUSA/FIVEUP1:



Code:


Mon	20th Sep   	20:00	FIVEUSA	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Mon	27th Sep	20:00	FIVEUSA	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Mon	 4th Oct	20:00	FIVEUSA	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Mon	 4th Oct	21:00	FIVEUSA	CSI: NY				No Episode Title	
Mon	 4th Oct	22:00	FIVEUSA	CSI: Miami			No Episode Title	
Mon	 4th Oct	23:10	FIVEUSA	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Tue	 5th Oct	00:10	FIVEUP1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Tue	 5th Oct	20:00	FIVEUSA	CSI: NY				No Episode Title	
Tue	 5th Oct	21:00	FIVEUP1	CSI: NY				No Episode Title
Tue	 5th Oct	23:20	FIVEUSA	CSI: NY				No Episode Title	
Wed	 6th Oct	00:20	FIVEUP1	CSI: NY				No Episode Title

I also have perhaps 3 episodes of CSI (NY, Miami) showing on FIVEUSA in the next couple of weeks that *do* have episode descriptions, so it's not as if every FIVEUSA episode is missing a description.

LIVING/LIVING1:


Code:


Fri	17th Sep	01:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Fri	17th Sep	02:00	LIVING1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Fri	17th Sep	12:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Fri	17th Sep	13:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Fri	17th Sep	14:00	LIVING1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Sat	18th Sep	01:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Sat	18th Sep	02:00	LIVING1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Wed	22nd Sep	12:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Wed	22nd Sep	13:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Wed	22nd Sep	14:00	LIVING1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Thu	23rd Sep	12:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Thu	23rd Sep	13:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Thu	23rd Sep	14:00	LIVING1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Fri	24th Sep	12:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Fri	24th Sep	13:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Fri	24th Sep	14:00	LIVING1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title
Sat	25th Sep	01:00	LIVING	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title	
Sat	25th Sep	02:00	LIVING1	CSI: Crime Scene Investigation	No Episode Title

I do not have *any* episodes of CSI showing on LIVING/LIVING1 that have episode descriptions - all are missing descriptions.


----------



## AENG

Channel: BBC Radio 4 FM
Time: Midnights until Friday 8 October
Programme: News & Weather

Problem: Completely missing from schedule.


----------



## taid

very banal, this ....

Search by title for "Strictly" only shows the results show on Sunday ..

Search by date & Channel shows the Saturday program OK but if I season pass it, the pass is for the results show ..

Similarly Keyword search for Strictly only finds the results show


----------



## OzSat

The search has always been like that - if an SP has more than one title available then only one will appear in the search menu.

The SP works fine here - so there is nothing different to how things have always been.



taid said:


> very banal, this ....
> 
> Search by title for "Strictly" only shows the results show on Sunday ..
> 
> Search by date & Channel shows the Saturday program OK but if I season pass it, the pass is for the results show ..
> 
> Similarly Keyword search for Strictly only finds the results show


----------



## taid

ozsat said:


> The search has always been like that - if an SP has more than one title available then only one will appear in the search menu.
> 
> The SP works fine here - so there is nothing different to how things have always been.


The Results show has a different title to the main dance show ..

It has worked for previous series .. I have separate SPs for each title rather than a keyword search , so that it doesn't record the 'It takes 2' programmes during the week ..

but this year, I cant get the SP or Keyword to find the actual dance shoe ..

Just an inconvenience really,as I can (under Date/Channel) tell it to record individual dance programmes


----------



## OzSat

Does it list in you 'To Do' list?


taid said:


> The Results show has a different title to the main dance show ..
> 
> It has worked for previous series .. I have separate SPs for each title rather than a keyword search , so that it doesn't record the 'It takes 2' programmes during the week ..
> 
> but this year, I cant get the SP or Keyword to find the actual dance shoe ..
> 
> Just an inconvenience really,as I can (under Date/Channel) tell it to record individual dance programmes


----------



## Milhouse

Regarding CSI on Living - any chance of a fix? Still woefully broken and my TiVo is recording the same shows from LIVING and LIVING+1, and recording shows that have been shown within the previous 28 days, not to mention no episode detail.


----------



## riggers

BBC1EM - Sky

Friday 12th November 2010
7.30pm until 10.25pm - Coventry Blitz

This programme should be Helipcopter Heroes and be 30 minutes long.
The schedule should be same as all other regions from 8pm.

According to BBC website Coventry Blitz is only being shown on BBC1WM and is only 30 minutes long.


----------



## riggers

riggers said:


> BBC1EM - Sky
> 
> Friday 12th November 2010
> 7.30pm until 10.25pm - Coventry Blitz
> 
> This programme should be Helipcopter Heroes and be 30 minutes long.
> The schedule should be same as all other regions from 8pm.
> 
> According to BBC website Coventry Blitz is only being shown on BBC1WM and is only 30 minutes long.


I assume that this isn't going to be corrected. My Tivo updated earlier this afternoon and the data is still the same.

I'll now have to manually sort out my Season Passes for QI and New Tricks. Just glad I spotted it.

I think it's very poor when we don't get correct data for, arguably, the most watched UK TV station.


----------



## OzSat

riggers said:


> I assume that this isn't going to be corrected. My Tivo updated earlier this afternoon and the data is still the same.
> 
> I'll now have to manually sort out my Season Passes for QI and New Tricks. Just glad I spotted it.
> 
> I think it's very poor when we don't get correct data for, arguably, the most watched UK TV station.


It did get fixed - but late. BBC1 sent a correction out on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## OzSat

Milhouse said:


> Regarding CSI on Living - any chance of a fix? Still woefully broken and my TiVo is recording the same shows from LIVING and LIVING+1, and recording shows that have been shown within the previous 28 days, not to mention no episode detail.


The problem is with Living - this is the published schedule for tomorrow morning (quite a few programmes have no episode details in their listings:

_10.00 CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
(Widescreen) William Petersen, Marg Helgenberger, George Eads, Jorja Fox, Gary Dourdan, Eric Szmanda. Drama series about a team of forensic investigators in Las Vegas. (HD)
11.00 CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
(Widescreen) William Petersen, Marg Helgenberger, George Eads, Jorja Fox, Gary Dourdan, Eric Szmanda. Drama series about a team of forensic investigators in Las Vegas. (HD)
12.00 CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
(Widescreen) William Petersen, Marg Helgenberger, George Eads, Jorja Fox, Gary Dourdan, Eric Szmanda. Drama series about a team of forensic investigators in Las Vegas. (HD)
13.00 CSI: Miami
(Presumed Guilty) David Caruso, Khandi Alexander, Emily Procter, Adam Rodriguez, Rex Linn, Eva La Rue. Gripping forensics drama. Horatio suspects that a defence attorney has a secret.
14.00 Criminal Minds
Mandy Patinkin, Thomas Gibson, Shemar Moore, Matthew Gray Gubler, A J Cook, Kirsten Vangsness. Gripping crime drama following the FBI's Behavioural Analysis Unit as they attempt to solve crimes through psychological profiling.
15.00 Criminal Minds
Mandy Patinkin, Thomas Gibson, Shemar Moore, Matthew Gray Gubler, A J Cook, Kirsten Vangsness. Gripping crime drama following the FBI's Behavioural Analysis Unit as they attempt to solve crimes through psychological profiling.
16.00 Charmed
(12 Angry Zen) Holly Marie Combs, Alyssa Milano, Rose McGowan, Brian Krause, Kaley Cuoco. Eighth series of the supernatural drama about three sisters who have inherited the power of witchcraft. The Zodiacs ask Piper for help when demons attempt to steal a precious artifact during Chinese New Year. (Subtitled) (Audio Described)
17.00 Charmed
(The Last Temptation of Christy) Holly Marie Combs, Alyssa Milano, Rose McGowan, Brian Krause, Kaley Cuoco. Eighth series of the supernatural drama about three sisters who have inherited the power of witchcraft. Billie continues the search for her missing sister Christy, while Paige learns the hard way not to mix romance and magic. (Subtitled) (Audio Described)
18.00 Four Weddings
Unique wedding eavesdrop show continues with four more brides competing for an all-expenses paid honeymoon. Featuring a fish and chip shop waitress on a budget and a stunning spooky Halloween wedding. (Subtitled)
19.00 CSI: Miami
(Presumed Guilty) David Caruso, Khandi Alexander, Emily Procter, Adam Rodriguez, Rex Linn, Eva La Rue. Gripping forensics drama. Horatio suspects that a defence attorney has a secret._


----------



## Milhouse

ozsat said:


> The problem is with Living - this is the published schedule for tomorrow morning (quite a few programmes have no episode details in their listings:


What's the hope of this ever being resolved? OK it's not a TiVo or Tribune error, but shouldn't Living be putting out remotely accurate listings? Is there a process whereby Tribune can contact Living and ask them what they're playing at? 

This no-data problem seems to have started about 2 months ago, prior to that there wasn't a problem and the Living listings were accurate, and it only seems to be affecting CSI. Currently the TiVo on a CSI wishlist is recording every showing on Living/Living+1/LivingHD as the TiVo has no way of telling new episodes from old etc.


----------



## OzSat

By guess is that it will get better when Sky take over the listings.


----------



## cwaring

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s12/...tv1-confirms-7pm-schedule-change-tonight.html

Tonight's "Emmerdale" now at 7:30pm


----------



## sjp

if anybody's bothered about Warehouse 13 on Sci Fi - the Christmas Special episode Secret Santa being trailed for 7PM Dec 24th is not the episode currently in the listings. If you have a wishlist for the episode title it's not going to find it at the moment. Listings last updated 6AM this morning.


----------



## OzSat

sjp said:


> if anybody's bothered about Warehouse 13 on Sci Fi - the Christmas Special episode Secret Santa being trailed for 7PM Dec 24th is not the episode currently in the listings. If you have a wishlist for the episode title it's not going to find it at the moment. Listings last updated 6AM this morning.


This is now listing


----------



## sjp

Alibi - Sky ch 132
Castle seems to be missing 2 episodes when it starts back up in the new year. final pre xmas ep - The Third Man is in starting Wed 22nd at 9pm as normal but the next scheduled episodes are currently Tick Tick Tick and Boom (a 2 parter) on Wed Jan 5th at 9 and 9:55pm respectively, episodes Suicide Squeeze and The Mistress Always Spanks Twice are nowhere to be seen.

thanks for all your efforts over the year Oz


----------



## OzSat

sjp said:


> Alibi - Sky ch 132
> Castle seems to be missing 2 episodes when it starts back up in the new year. final pre xmas ep - The Third Man is in starting Wed 22nd at 9pm as normal but the next scheduled episodes are currently Tick Tick Tick and Boom (a 2 parter) on Wed Jan 5th at 9 and 9:55pm respectively, episodes Suicide Squeeze and The Mistress Always Spanks Twice are nowhere to be seen.
> 
> thanks for all your efforts over the year Oz


They are on 12th Jan and 19th Jan.


----------



## sjp

ozsat said:


> They are on 12th Jan and 19th Jan.


thanks Oz, the uktv website is showing the 2 parter as the "returning after the Christmas break" episodes so they must be showing them out of order.


----------



## Philnic

Shameless, Channel 4/Channel 4+1:

I have a season pass for Shameless on Channel 4+1 (BSkyB, SD). It correctly picked up all the episodes this past week, when the episodes were being shown nightly, but for some reason it ISN'T automatically recording them for the forthcoming episodes (which seem to now be weekly).

It looked for all the world as if there was a clash with some other programme that was preventing recording, but when I told TiVo to 'also record this episode' it was quite happy to do so.

Very odd!


----------



## PhilG

Philnic said:


> Shameless, Channel 4/Channel 4+1:
> 
> I have a season pass for Shameless on Channel 4+1 (BSkyB, SD). It correctly picked up all the episodes this past week, when the episodes were being shown nightly, but for some reason it ISN'T automatically recording them for the forthcoming episodes (which seem to now be weekly).
> 
> It looked for all the world as if there was a clash with some other programme that was preventing recording, but when I told TiVo to 'also record this episode' it was quite happy to do so.
> 
> Very odd!


I've just noticed that my Simpsons wishlist is also not finding ANY episodes (even though Sky1 is full of them)

Looks (I hope not) like a meta data problem? Things were OK a few days ago....

PS Just noticed that NONE AT ALL of my wishlists are finding any hits - this is NOT usual


----------



## AMc

Philnic said:


> Shameless, Channel 4/Channel 4+1:
> 
> I have a season pass for Shameless on Channel 4+1 (BSkyB, SD). It correctly picked up all the episodes this past week, when the episodes were being shown nightly, but for some reason it ISN'T automatically recording them for the forthcoming episodes (which seem to now be weekly).
> 
> It looked for all the world as if there was a clash with some other programme that was preventing recording, but when I told TiVo to 'also record this episode' it was quite happy to do so.
> 
> Very odd!


Looking at mine the episodes with the descriptions
"Jamie offers Carl a job..." and "A police investigation begins..." 
both have the same OAD of Tue 18th Jan?

My Tivo was also planning on ignoring the earlier Tue 18th at 22:00 on C4 showing of "Jamie offers..." completely.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/shameless/episode-guide/series-8
Indicates there are a total of 5 episodes in series 8 available on 4OD with the "Jamie offers..." coming soon.


----------



## Philnic

Wikipedia(!) says season 8 of Shameless is to have 22 episodes, so there are a lot more to come.


----------



## JudyB

Callsign: BBCR4FM
Programme Name: The News Quiz
Date/Time: Fri 29/4 6:30 pm, Sat 30/4 12:30 pm (and Sat 23/4 12:30 pm)
Nature of Problem: Incorrect guide data - "This programme will not be recorded because another showing is/was available..."

Clearly too late for today for anyone who hasn't already noticed, but please can this be fixed for next week (and presumably also future weeks)?


----------

